# coker 5.20 failures



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

i have had 2 coker 5.20 failures. both tires split at the whitewall. another club member has also had the same problem. i both instances, it was a rear tire.

the guy at performance tire said its because of the weight of the car, and i tend to agree with him, as they are rated at 768 lbs per tire. I have run them as high as 45psi, and that seems to prolong their life, but i was wondering if anyone else has had a coker 5.20 failure...


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Oct 20 2009, 09:13 PM~15417811
> *i have had 2 coker 5.20 failures. both tires split at the whitewall. another club member has also had the same problem. i both instances, it was a rear tire.
> 
> the guy at performance tire said its because of the weight of the car, and i tend to agree with him, as they are rated at 768 lbs per tire. I have run them as high as 45psi, and that seems to prolong their life, but i was wondering if anyone else has had a coker 5.20 failure...
> *


this is what i was always bringing up, when guys on here were always comparing COKERS to the OG tires.

THE COKERS ARE A 2 PLY TIRE, AND THE ORIGINALS ARE A 4 PLY.
THE COKER WEBSITE STATES A 4 PLY TIRE, BUT THE TIRES SAY 2 PLY ON THE SIDE!!!!!
I THINK I WOULD LOOK INTO THAT. :angry:

this is a pic of an OG tire


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

there garbage .....i have had nothing but problems ...i refuse to sell them anymore


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Oct 20 2009, 10:07 PM~15418992
> *there garbage .....i have had nothing but problems ...i refuse to sell them anymore
> *


 :thumbsup: 
BUT LOOK BAD AS f......!
:biggrin:


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

i run 50psi and drive on the freeway with them. have had them just alittle over a year there getting bald but besides that they have held up really great for me


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Oct 20 2009, 10:07 PM~15418992
> *there garbage .....i have had nothing but problems ...i refuse to sell them anymore
> *


its either "ive never had any problems" or "man, i have nothing but bad luck with them"

myself and one other club member have had re-occuring failures, while another member has had the same set for several years. 

his car is a 71 monte carlo, mine and my friend have impalas (62 and 65).

regardless, the tires DO say max load 768 lbs @34psi, so its really our own fault. i personally like the way they look, but may only use them for show. i will look into the 2ply vs. 4ply issue.


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

thanks for posting this topic. maybe people will listen to you guys


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

I still wish I could go back in time to when they were like $40.00 each (OG's). I would be fucking rich!


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Oct 21 2009, 01:10 PM~15423972
> *I still wish I could go back in time to when they were like $40.00 each (OG's).  I would be fucking rich!
> *


x2


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

I've had mine for 2 years on my 64, lots of driving time and no problems :knocks on wood:.


----------



## slam-low63 (May 28, 2009)

x2


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

YEP I HAVE HAD A TOTAL OF 2 BAD NOW ALSO ONLY WHEN I DRIVE MY CAR LIKE A HOUR AWAY, THEN WHEN I GET OFF THE FREEWAY A BIG KNOT IN THE TIRE. TIRES LOOK REAL GOOD BUT NOT REAL TRUST WORTHY, CAUS E NOW I HAVE BOUT A TOTAL OF 6 AND THE PRICE DOES ADD UP. AND I KNOW SOME OTHER PEOPLE THAT HAVE HAD THE SAME PROBLEM


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Oct 21 2009, 05:47 PM~15427032
> *YEP I HAVE HAD A TOTAL OF 2 BAD NOW ALSO ONLY WHEN I DRIVE MY CAR LIKE A HOUR AWAY, THEN WHEN I GET OFF THE FREEWAY A BIG KNOT IN THE TIRE. TIRES LOOK REAL GOOD BUT NOT REAL TRUST WORTHY, CAUS E NOW I HAVE BOUT A TOTAL OF 6 AND THE PRICE DOES ADD UP. AND I KNOW SOME OTHER PEOPLE THAT HAVE HAD THE SAME PROBLEM
> *


so when you say "knot' is it maybe a bulge, or a blister? is it between the edge of the whitewall and the black portion of the sidewall?

i sent an email to a tire rep @ coker; i will follow it up with a phone call. I also looked into the 2 ply/4 ply issue, and there is a discrepancy between what is advertised and what is stamped into the tire. i also inquired about the possibility of coker making the tires 4 ply instead of 2 ply. while i made it a point to indicate that we all know that these tires are NOT suitable for the application we are using them in, i did mention that enough guys are running them that something needs to be done. coker KNOWS that these tires are going on big american sedans, and while they are not responsible for the application of the tires, they should step up and help come up with a reasonable solution. if we push too hard, they could not make them, and we would be screwed.

so maybe if enough guys sent an email, they may at least pay us some attention. also, how many of you would be interested in ponying up some $$ to have 4 ply 5.20's made? i would pay more money for a more durable tire. the reality of these tires being used on anything other than an old GM car is slim to none, so it may be time to upgrade the construction of the tire. however, the more tires that fail, the more they sell. hell, while we are at it, lets have them get rid of the "lowrider series" that is also on the tire...

go to coker.com and send some emails. in the meantime, keep posting up any failures ou have experienced. this may at least give them some useful info for future R&D. i will gather them up, and forward them to whatever rep calls/emails me back


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Oct 21 2009, 02:10 PM~15423972
> *I still wish I could go back in time to when they were like $40.00 each (OG's).  I would be fucking rich!
> *


maybe not,,,,,,,,,,,
guys here would want to pay you 50.00 bucks for them!


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Oct 21 2009, 10:02 PM~15430198
> *so when you say "knot' is it maybe a bulge, or a blister? is it between the edge of the whitewall and the black portion of the sidewall?
> 
> i sent an email to a tire rep @ coker; i will follow it up with a phone call. I also looked into the 2 ply/4 ply issue, and there is a discrepancy between what is advertised and what is stamped into the tire. i also inquired about the possibility of coker making the tires 4 ply instead of 2 ply. while i made it a point to indicate that we all know that these tires are NOT suitable for the application we are using them in, i did mention that enough guys are running them that something needs to be done. coker KNOWS that these tires are going on big american sedans, and while they are not responsible for the application of the tires, they should step up and help come up with a reasonable solution. if we push too hard, they could not make them, and we would be screwed.
> ...


I WILL POST YOU A PICTURE OF THE TIRES LATER, I JUST WAS LIKE FUCK IT I WILL BUY SOME MORE, BUT WHAT I SHOULD HAVE DONE IS SENT THEM BACK, BUT THEY DO LOOK GOOD, THE BEST LOOKING TIRE OUT


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

i sent an email to a tire rep @ coker; i will follow it up with a phone call. I also looked into the 2 ply/4 ply issue, and there is a discrepancy between what is advertised and what is stamped into the tire. i also inquired about the possibility of coker making the tires 4 ply instead of 2 ply. 




[/quote]


THEY MUST HAVE CHANGED THE WEB SITE. BUT IT STATED "WAS 4 PLY".
I RETURNED THE 4 SETS OF TIRES I BOUGHT BECAUSE OF THAT FACT OF THE AMOUNT OF THE PLYS 
these guys all know what / how these tires will be used, why else would you put "LOWRIDER" ON THE SIDE?
BUT I HAVE TO ADMIT, I DID KEEP 1 SET OF 13`S TO USE ON A CAR FOR DRIVING AROUND


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

okay..im on hold right now with coker. apparently, they do not make the tire, they are only a distributor. denman is the manufacturer.

the tire is indeed a 2ply tire, but is rated as a 4ply. the load range is "B", so that denotes a 4ply. 2ply is "A", 4ply is "B", 6ply is "C" and so on and so forth..

the rep that i just hung up with said that he and the sales department have not heard of any failures, other than people hopping on them. i told him to log onto layitlow, and check out this topic in this forum. so, anyone with 5.20 failures should post them up here.

lastly, his email is [email protected] them more emails he and coker recieves, the better chance we have at a possible resolution. and i also mentioned what mr.59 said about their knowing where the tires are being used because of the "lowrider series" printed on the side.

i will look to denman tire company, and start there!


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Oct 22 2009, 08:33 AM~15433037
> *okay..im on hold right now with coker. apparently, they do not make the tire, they are only a distributor. denman is the manufacturer.
> 
> the tire is indeed a 2ply tire, but is rated as a 4ply. the load range is "B", so that denotes a 4ply. 2ply is "A", 4ply is "B", 6ply is "C" and so on and so forth..
> ...



Its true, I talked with both Denman and Coker at the SEMA show last year and they have validated that Denman are the actual manufacturers of the Coker 520's.


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

i spoke to denman tire. the rep there is interested in seeing my failed tire. i inquired about making the tire a true 4ply, and she said that anything is possible, it just needs to come from coker. so if coker says yes, then it will be done.

im right now trying to get to some higher ups in the coker company, and i have an email address for a supervisor. im going to give him the rundown on the situation, as well as a link to this forum. 

i may also try and get as many of us together for some signatures, and if there is a high enough demand, maybe we can get coker to authorize the upgrade to these tires. it isnt going to happen overnight, but i feel its worth the effort. 

so again, everyone that has had an issue with them, please describe it here, and get the ball rolling!


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

ok, just sent an email off. lets see what response we get...


----------



## BIGNOB06 (Jul 23, 2008)

Well SEMA is the first week in Nov.    Is anyone going, and if so maybe they could take one of those bad tires there to them so they can see for themselves. I was planning on getting a set for my ride for next summer, but I don't want to drop that much cash on some junk tires. Times is hard on a brother.....


----------



## pimpala6462 (Feb 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Oct 21 2009, 01:10 PM~15423972
> *I still wish I could go back in time to when they were like $40.00 each (OG's).  I would be fucking rich!
> *


my pops told me he used to pay 25.00 a tire.


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pimpala6462_@Oct 22 2009, 06:28 PM~15438576
> *my pops told me he used to pay 25.00 a tire.
> *


and a 58 impala convertible was $2800...

I have some bad tires if anyone wants to take them to SEMA. im hoping to send them to Denman directly.

Charles Pack from Coker returned my email. he will be talking to the production manager soon about the tires. lets see what he comes up with.

lets be clear on one thing: these tires are NOT junk. they are more than adequate for the job they were designed to perform. it is us who are overtaxing the ratings on these tires. you wouldnt eat a steak that expired 3 months ago, so why would you install tires that can only hold 3060 pounds, when your impala with hydraulics weighs in at nearly 5000 pounds?


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Oct 22 2009, 09:32 PM~15439906
> *and a 58 impala convertible was $2800...
> 
> I have some bad tires if anyone wants to take them to SEMA. im hoping to send them to Denman directly.
> ...



We're talking about Lowriders here,Go look in the Hydraulics Disaster topic.People do all kinds of unsafe shit on these cars...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

arent 5.20s originally trailer tires?


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EazyE10286_@Oct 22 2009, 10:47 PM~15441584
> *We're talking about Lowriders here,Go look in the Hydraulics Disaster topic.People do all kinds of unsafe shit on these cars...
> *


lol..yea, i know...

as i understand it, the 5.20 was for use on small cars, like the Datsun (now nissan) pick-up (based on the B-210 platform), and early Honda Civic's (CVCC) 

it has been incorrectly said that it is a VW tire. VW's never had 13" wheels.


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

:biggrin: [


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

I remember a couple of mom and pop shop in San Fernado use promo them for $27.00.


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Airborne+Oct 21 2009, 02:10 PM~15423972-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They where for VW's.


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

vw's never came with 13" wheels...

early vws actually had 15 & 16" wheels.

stop calling 5.20x13's VW wheels


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

gool luck on hitting the right people,
but it`s surprised me that DENMAN makes them. coker was quick to give them up!they are fully aware of HOW THESE TIRES ARE BEING USED, and with NO DISCLAIMER ON THEM TOO!
ASTHE OG 5.20`S WERE NEVER MARKETED AS lowrider tire!
so a "lowrider " MARKER TIRE throws the blame back on COKERS LAP!


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

I have the 520 14 PreiumSport Coker lowrider series, no issues with mine, if they pop they pop. I'm only going 10 miles an hour anyway. OG Look is all I wanted, they could of done without the lowrider series in the tire mold. I just like that OG look of the tires, since we can't buy the Old Premium Sportways.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

good topic.


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

props to racerboy for trying to fix this! i was thinkin about gettin them tires too, but if everyone is havin problems with them, it ain't worth it!


----------



## starion88esir (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Oct 23 2009, 01:40 PM~15445840
> *vw's never came with 13" wheels...
> 
> early vws actually had 15 & 16" wheels.
> ...


Get your facts straight before you CONTINUALLY spout off bullshit.

79-83 VW Rabbits of all types came with 13" wheels and tires using the 5.20's. This includes the truck and the cabriolet models as well. Those I know for certain, I'm not certain on years but I'm also pretty sure the early Sciroccos and Jettas came with factory 13" wheels and 5.20s. They were a Volkswagen tire as well as other small imports such as Datsun as you mentioned (which was ALWAYS Nissan but in case they didn't take off in popularity like they did, they used the name Datsun to prevent ruining the Nissan name in the US)


----------



## Impslap (Mar 5, 2008)

Is there any difference between the 13 and 14 inch 5.20 load rating? racerboy, were your failures on 13's or 14's?


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Oct 23 2009, 12:40 PM~15445840
> *vw's never came with 13" wheels...
> 
> early vws actually had 15 & 16" wheels.
> ...


Then there's the 5.20s. Originally intended as a replacement tire for early Volkswagens, 5.20 and 5.60 Premium Sportway tires were two-ply tires kindly referred to by most as "bicycle" tires because of their slim figures and mere 5 inches of rubber touching the road. The hiss from a fresh set of 5.20s, along with its profile, helped make this the official lowrider tire for many years.

Right from LRM History page.

http://www.lowridermagazine.com/tech/0605_...der_wheels.html

Also Buses came with 14's and I would bet that 5'20's came in more then 14's and 13's.

So next time engage your brain before sticking a foot in your mouth 

Have a nice day.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Oct 22 2009, 08:39 AM~15432596
> *I WILL POST YOU A PICTURE OF THE TIRES LATER, I JUST WAS LIKE FUCK IT I WILL BUY SOME MORE, BUT WHAT I SHOULD HAVE DONE IS SENT THEM BACK, BUT THEY DO LOOK GOOD, THE BEST LOOKING TIRE OUT
> *


don't forget that pic :biggrin:


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

my mistake on VW wheels. I never considered the Rabbit, sciroccos, Jettas or that generation... I always grew up around pre 1975 VW's, and all those were 14"...so apologies to starion88...

anyway, as for the failures, i am not sure of the load rating on the 14". i would guess that it is marginally higher than a 13.

i dont think coker intended to give up denman. i just wanted to get in touch with someone in manufacturing, and started with coker. i did bring up that the tire says 2ply and the ad says 4 ply. coker said it was a load "B" range tire, and that while it is a true 2ply, it is rated at 4ply. who is to say how accurate that is. i think the big problem is that the whitewall is cut into the side of the blackwall, and that is where both mine and my friends failures have occurred.


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

great topic


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Oct 25 2009, 06:37 PM~15463092
> *great topic
> *


thanks. im trying to get as much input as possible, so i can forward it to the appropriate people. except the thing about the vw wheels..lol


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

SO ARE THE FAKE COKER TIRES THAT THEY SELL NOW PIECES OF SHIT???? OR ARE THEY GOOD? I WAS CONSIDERING BUYING THE 5.20s from the website are those the ones your having problems with??


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Oct 25 2009, 06:40 PM~15463112
> *SO ARE THE FAKE COKER TIRES THAT THEY SELL NOW PIECES OF SHIT????  OR ARE THEY GOOD?  I WAS CONSIDERING BUYING THE 5.20s from the website are those the ones your having problems with??
> *


yes. those are the ones.

remember, they are perfectly good tires when used in their correct application. i dont know why some guys have had problems (a fellow car club member has had 6 failures. one tire only made it 50 miles) and others have had none. there doesnt seem to be any reasonable explanation. i was thinking that if a car sits for a long period of time, it may have something to do with it. but one of our members who has them lets his car sit for months, and its fine. i have tried running various tire pressures, and think that if they are kept at 45 PSI, then the sidewall will have less of a bulge in it, possibly eliminating a stress point. but i have no idea, im just guessing here. i am planning on storing my car on jack stands until i either figure it out, of Coker makes a true 4ply. i am simply out of ideas.


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

shit if thats the case i will stick to the pep boys 155-80-13s them shits only go out when u have a bad front kick in. but mines i have had them for 5 years. 24.99 a pop! i guess ill be sticking to those!


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

the 155/80's are a better tire for sure. but you cant beat the look of a 5.20.


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

Almost 4 years old and not one problem with my 5.20 13" Cokers.
Still ride as smooth as the day I put them on.


----------



## LOW64RAG (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Oct 25 2009, 02:37 PM~15461747
> *my mistake on VW wheels. I never considered the Rabbit, sciroccos, Jettas or that generation... I always grew up around pre 1975 VW's, and all those were <span style=\'color:blue\'>13's for those of you that dont go that far back correct me if I am wrong ok :biggrin:*


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

here is the response i got from Coker:

Thank you for the email detailing yours & the lowrider community’s concerns with our product. I have passed this information along to our product development department. I have been told that we are already working with Denman on this very matter. I can tell you that the higher the number of ply's a tire has, the stiffer the tire becomes. So while we may solve one problem, we have to be careful not to create another. Our desire is to make the best quality and best performing product for our customers. The re-development of a tire is not a quick & easy process. I do ask for your patience but I want you to be assured that, in time, you will see an improved product.
Your input is welcomed and appreciated. Thank you for taking the time to contact us and we look forward to supplying you with our products on the future. Please feel free to post this information on your forum.
I am keeping your email address so that I may try to provide you with updates. Feel free to contact me if you need to.
Sincerely,
Charles Pack
Customer Service Representative



Direct: 423-648-8551
Fax: 423-756-5607
[email protected]


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

THATS A QUICK RESPONSE....U BARLEY SENT THAT!!! AT LEAST THEY HEARD US AND ARE WILLING TO MAKE A FIX


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

yea, it sounds as though they are aware of the issues! its nice to be heard now and then, and have action taken. all too often all we get are excuses, and little, if any help. Charles seems genuinely interested in assisting us.

thanks, Coker!


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

I wish they would stop making them. I get sick seeing them on a street car. Bias ply tires are old technology and dont belong on the cars they were intended for half a century ago,let alone what they are being put on now. Forget being old school or thinking it looks better. If you want to be old school,put your chain steering wheel back in. Take your rack out and bungie strap your stolen delivery pumps down.I'm pretty sure wrapped frames aren't that OG either.If you think they look better, you need your eyes checked and need to quit worrying about riding the 'OGs' coat tails. Side by side most people can't tell me the difference between a Dayton offset and a chinese offset. or a 7" rim from a 5.5. But the barely detectable difference of the tire itself is worth the huge reduction in quality, life, safety, and $60 extra per tire?

The redevelopment of the 5.20 is going to jack the price up even higher,and no classics can use them because it says LOWRIDER SERIES on the side,which is lame enough on a lowrider.

I would much rather see a durable, long-wearing 175-75-14WW avalible with no 'special' branding, at a relativley reasonable price.Something someone would actually buy because it worked great,not just because the lack of suport from the lowrider community had dwindeled our choice of 14" lowrider style tires to one single model (and I doubt anyone is letting them know how lowriders are 99.9% of the business for those molds and that the company has vast support and respect as long as they continue to support us). They could call the tires the 5.20 Series and model them to look like a skinny bias ply,but if its not radial, it does not belong on a juiced, full size car that is driven on a regular basis. PERIOD.

Racerboy, I give you mad props for what you're doing, but it is flat out ridiculous that people want to spend $90 a pop for unsafe outdated tire designs just to have 520 status in the first place. And whats funny is back then, no one would even run a 5.20 from Dennman. Had to be PS or it wasnt 'cool'


Open your minds and do away with old technology, or lowriding will NEVER be respected as a modern part of US culture.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Oct 26 2009, 09:34 PM~15476930
> *I wish they would stop making them. I get sick seeing them on a street car. Bias ply tires are old technology and dont belong on the cars they were intended for half a century ago,let alone what they are being put on now. Forget being old school or thinking it looks better. If you want to be old school,put your chain steering wheel back in. Take your rack out and bungie strap your stolen delivery pumps down.I'm pretty sure wrapped frames aren't that OG either.If you think they look better, you need your eyes checked and need to quit worrying about riding the 'OGs' coat tails. Side by side most people can't tell me the difference between a Dayton offset and a chinese offset. or a 7" rim from a 5.5. But the barely detectable difference of the tire itself is worth the huge reduction in quality, life, safety, and $60 extra per tire?
> 
> The redevelopment of the 5.20 is going to jack the price up even higher,and no classics can use them because it says LOWRIDER SERIES on the side,which is lame enough on a lowrider.
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Oct 26 2009, 09:34 PM~15476930
> *I wish they would stop making them. I get sick seeing them on a street car. Bias ply tires are old technology and dont belong on the cars they were intended for half a century ago,let alone what they are being put on now. Forget being old school or thinking it looks better. If you want to be old school,put your chain steering wheel back in. Take your rack out and bungie strap your stolen delivery pumps down.I'm pretty sure wrapped frames aren't that OG either.If you think they look better, you need your eyes checked and need to quit worrying about riding the 'OGs' coat tails. Side by side most people can't tell me the difference between a Dayton offset and a chinese offset. or a 7" rim from a 5.5. But the barely detectable difference of the tire itself is worth the huge reduction in quality, life, safety, and $60 extra per tire?
> 
> The redevelopment of the 5.20 is going to jack the price up even higher,and no classics can use them because it says LOWRIDER SERIES on the side,which is lame enough on a lowrider.
> ...


and this is bible comming from a guy that lives in a state that condones sister fucking


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

I DROVE THE CAR AROUND 2 WORK AND SOME SHOWS AND HAD THEM ON FOR A WHILE NO PROBLEMS


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

i drive mine to work every so often and to my weekly meetings.

So far so good


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Oct 20 2009, 10:54 PM~15419432
> *:thumbsup:
> BUT LOOK BAD AS f......!
> :biggrin:
> *


They look like tractor tires :uh: Id rather just roll on radials then these fake "Lowrider Series" tires :uh:


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Oct 26 2009, 09:34 PM~15476930
> *I wish they would stop making them. I get sick seeing them on a street car. Bias ply tires are old technology and dont belong on the cars they were intended for half a century ago,let alone what they are being put on now. Forget being old school or thinking it looks better. If you want to be old school,put your chain steering wheel back in. Take your rack out and bungie strap your stolen delivery pumps down.I'm pretty sure wrapped frames aren't that OG either.If you think they look better, you need your eyes checked and need to quit worrying about riding the 'OGs' coat tails. Side by side most people can't tell me the difference between a Dayton offset and a chinese offset. or a 7" rim from a 5.5. But the barely detectable difference of the tire itself is worth the huge reduction in quality, life, safety, and $60 extra per tire?
> 
> The redevelopment of the 5.20 is going to jack the price up even higher,and no classics can use them because it says LOWRIDER SERIES on the side,which is lame enough on a lowrider.
> ...


Honestly some parts are true in what you say. Really I cant tell a dayton from a regular wire wheel. Except the knock off. 2nd i hate that they put Lowrider Series on the side :uh: Thats just disrespectful. Do they have a "Hot Rod Series"? Most likely not. As for wrapped frames and all that, thats everyones choice of what they want extra done to there car. I mean you've got cars fully frame off and there rolling 5.20's. Its just 5.20's will never be the same unless there redone to the exact. The white wall isnt the same, the thread is gross(what happened to the "S" pattern), they bubble out, and Premium Sport? I know that they couldnt make it exactly the same but im glad to say i have a few sets of OG's. But i know they wont last forever and when that day comes, im just going to radials


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Oct 27 2009, 02:36 AM~15478534
> *and this is bible comming from a guy that lives in a state that condones sister fucking
> *


 :uh: 

it's so funny how people look at where someone's from and thinks that either validates or invalidates their point...I may not agree with dude but it has nothing to do with where he's from....


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Oct 26 2009, 09:34 PM~15476930
> *I wish they would stop making them. I get sick seeing them on a street car. Bias ply tires are old technology and dont belong on the cars they were intended for half a century ago,let alone what they are being put on now. Forget being old school or thinking it looks better. If you want to be old school,put your chain steering wheel back in. Take your rack out and bungie strap your stolen delivery pumps down.I'm pretty sure wrapped frames aren't that OG either.If you think they look better, you need your eyes checked and need to quit worrying about riding the 'OGs' coat tails. Side by side most people can't tell me the difference between a Dayton offset and a chinese offset. or a 7" rim from a 5.5. But the barely detectable difference of the tire itself is worth the huge reduction in quality, life, safety, and $60 extra per tire?
> 
> The redevelopment of the 5.20 is going to jack the price up even higher,and no classics can use them because it says LOWRIDER SERIES on the side,which is lame enough on a lowrider.
> ...


great reply!

This is the kind of input we all need to hear. And I agree with many of the points you are making. But lowriding is different than most things... It is more of a rolling form of art than anything else. Some peoples taste run to Van Gough, some Dali, others like the simplicity of an Ansel Adams print. its all in the eye of the beholder. Same applies here. Some guys like G bodys, Some like big bodys, etc...

Look at the Rat-Rod culture. I myself would NEVER drive a car around painted in primer, with rust spots and dents in it. That doesnt mean anything other than it isnt for me.

As my name implies (at least here), i come from a racing backround. I did AMA superbike for 3 years, and raced a sportscar for 4. To drive a big american car with 13" tires and hydro's was a BIG step backward for me. But I agree implicitly with you about the safety of it. Even a 13" radial isnt suitable. And while I dont have a 175-75-14 in front of me, I bet it isnt suitable in a car with 4 pumps and 10 batteries.

Yes the current Coker isnt exactly like its predessor. And it is old technology. But in keeping with your line of thinking, where then do hydro's fit in? done correctly, Im sure thay are safe enough, but I know we have all seen some sketchy shit. Like the guys that extend their A-arms 2", then drive them every day. Where do you draw the line on what is safe or not? As a daily driver I would not run 5.20's. But I do occasionally drive my showcar, and I drive it with the same tires I show it on.

I like the look of my 5.20's. "OG" or not. And I will do everything I can to get the manufacturers to address our issues, and make a better, safer, tire. If the result is a more expensive tire, then so be it. I have quite a large sum of money invested in my car, and the added cost of a tire that is less likely to fail is cheap insurance indeed.

And as for respect in the modern US culture? Personally, I could care less. I dont care what "Mainstream America" thinks of me or my car. Old or new technology isnt going to change the opinions of closed minded people. If you want to assuage blame, point it at the media or music industry. Gangsta Rap will distort public opinion of us more than a mountain of 5.20's


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Oct 27 2009, 06:34 AM~15476930
> *I wish they would stop making them. I get sick seeing them on a street car. Bias ply tires are old technology and dont belong on the cars they were intended for half a century ago,let alone what they are being put on now. Forget being old school or thinking it looks better. If you want to be old school,put your chain steering wheel back in. Take your rack out and bungie strap your stolen delivery pumps down.I'm pretty sure wrapped frames aren't that OG either.If you think they look better, you need your eyes checked and need to quit worrying about riding the 'OGs' coat tails. Side by side most people can't tell me the difference between a Dayton offset and a chinese offset. or a 7" rim from a 5.5. But the barely detectable difference of the tire itself is worth the huge reduction in quality, life, safety, and $60 extra per tire?
> 
> The redevelopment of the 5.20 is going to jack the price up even higher,and no classics can use them because it says LOWRIDER SERIES on the side,which is lame enough on a lowrider.
> ...


I agree with most of what you're saying. But how can you say 5.20's are barely different in looks from a radial? There's a world of difference, 5.20's look nothing like any radial out there.
I, personally, like the look of a 5.20 so much better than the look of a radial that I'm willing to pay that extra money. And for safety, I wouldn't roll them on a daily that gets driven over 50mph. But for a weekend cruiser that doesn't see the freeway too often, for me the 5.20 is the way to go.


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Oct 27 2009, 10:57 AM~15481240
> *:uh:
> 
> it's so funny how people look at where someone's from and thinks that either validates or invalidates their point...I may not agree with dude but it has nothing to do with where he's from....
> *


calm down killer,I was just clowning on the guy.I have had words with him before.


----------



## tito5050 (Jul 28, 2007)

Good shit!! Keep it comming!!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Oct 26 2009, 12:16 AM~15466095
> *Almost 4 years old and not one problem with my 5.20 13" Cokers.
> Still ride as smooth as the day I put them on.
> 
> ...



BUT JUST LIKE EVERYTHING ELSE, IF THESE ARE MADE IN CHINA,,,,
"THE OLDER" TIRES MIGHT BE MADE BETTER,,,,,,,,NEWER ONES ,,,,,,,MADE OUT OF CHEAPER MATERIALS..
JUST MY GUESS. 
IF COKER TIRE NEEDS TO MAKE A LARGER PROFIT, THEY PUT PRESSURE ON THE "POOR" ENSLAVED KIDS TO MAKE A CHEAPER TIRE.

REMEMBER IT ALWAYS COMES BACK TO HOW MUCH CAN I MAKE!


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Oct 27 2009, 09:17 PM~15487904
> *BUT JUST LIKE EVERYTHING ELSE, IF THESE ARE MADE IN CHINA,,,,
> "THE OLDER"  TIRES MIGHT  BE MADE BETTER,,,,,,,,NEWER ONES ,,,,,,,MADE OUT OF CHEAPER MATERIALS..
> JUST MY GUESS.
> ...


 i think they are made at the denman plant in ohio...


----------



## 61deville (Sep 16, 2009)

I had 5.20's on my old 61 chevy and had 2 blowouts in one summer. Never used em since.


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 61deville_@Oct 28 2009, 09:23 AM~15491732
> *I had 5.20's  on my old 61 chevy and had 2 blowouts in one summer.  Never used em since.
> *


 coker or OG? i havent heard of many problems with the original ones, but more so with the repro ones.

anyone with a failure should send an email to charles @ coker. the more guys that let him know of their troubles, the more coker may be willing to get something going. acccording to him, they already are, but from the sounds of it, 64pimpala is checking out options from the original producer, fairmount tire co., in LA.

maybe if coker knows that someone else is thinking of doing the same thing, it may light a fire under their ass to speed things along a bit. obviously there is a strong market for these tires, or else they wouldnt be making them!


----------



## 61deville (Sep 16, 2009)

mine were og


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Oct 23 2009, 11:46 AM~15445903
> *gool luck on hitting the right people,
> but it`s surprised me that DENMAN makes them. coker was quick to give them up!they are fully aware of HOW THESE TIRES ARE BEING USED, and with NO DISCLAIMER ON THEM TOO!
> ASTHE OG 5.20`S WERE NEVER MARKETED AS  lowrider tire!
> ...



X2

I remember Denman back in the day (80's) made a similar looking tire to the one they are producing now as the PREMIUM SPORT, but the ones made back then didnt have that name molded to the side wall and that distinct sidewall construction. They simply said "Denman" on the side wall.......any body remember those??


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

ive been selling coker tires for years now i think all there tire's are junk but they are the only source that carry's them wether it be 5.20 or just big white wall radials every one ive ever sold has had blow out, seperations, or side wall failures.

On another note i dnt even like the look of the coker 5.20 i think they look like tractor tires now the og ones look good i would put those on my car any day. so why not just spend the money and buy og ones?


----------



## 80GRAND (Jun 10, 2005)

damm lots of good info here i was looking to get a set of the coker 5.20 over the winter but now im torn do you guys think i would have any problems with them on my regal just simple lay&play setup


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CROWDS91_@Oct 29 2009, 09:00 PM~15507945
> *ive been selling coker tires for years now i think all there tire's are junk but they are the only source that carry's them wether it be 5.20 or just big white wall radials every one ive ever sold has had blow out, seperations, or side wall failures.
> 
> On another note i dnt even like the look of the coker 5.20 i think they look like tractor tires now the og ones look good i would put those on my car any day. so why not just spend the money and buy og ones?
> *



I wouldnt want to even drive on a set of OG's if i had a set, that why i was considering Coker, the closest look to OG and still drive on them


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Oct 29 2009, 08:27 PM~15509601
> *I wouldnt want to even drive on a set of OG's if i had a set, that why i was considering Coker, the closest look to OG and still drive on them
> *


I USE THEM AND BEST THING IS 2 TRY THEM YOUR SELF IF YOU LIKE THEM


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Oct 29 2009, 01:44 PM~15504207
> *X2
> 
> I remember Denman back in the day (80's) made a similar looking tire to the one they are producing now as the PREMIUM SPORT, but the ones made back then didnt have that name molded to the side wall and that distinct sidewall construction. They simply said "Denman" on the side wall.......any body remember those??
> *


My brother had some "Denmans"on his 65, It's basically the same tire as the Coker 5.20.................


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by implala66_@Oct 31 2009, 06:12 AM~15520958
> *My brother had some "Denmans"on his 65, It's basically the same tire as the Coker 5.20.................
> *


i'll look thru my stash of old pics and see if I can find the ones I'm talking about....as I recall, the Premium Sport "lowrider series came out in the mid to later 90's....could be wrong tho but thats whats on the catalogs that I have from those days.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Oct 27 2009, 10:37 PM~15488188
> *i think they are made at the denman plant in ohio...
> *


but where does the raw rubber come from?
i`ll bet it is from overseas.

if they were USA made, i would think they would exploit the shit out of that fact.
remember to "BUY AMERICAN"
I DON`T HAVE A TIRE HERE, BUT DO THEY SAY "US MADE"?
(this is all my own opinion, as i still kept a set of old coker 13`s from a few years ago. and set back all the other sets i bought.)
i didn`t trust a 2 ply tire!


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Oct 31 2009, 04:47 PM~15524204
> *but where does the raw rubber come from?
> i`ll bet it is from overseas.
> 
> ...


 i spoke with the VP of sales from Denman (the manufacturer of the Coker 5.20), and he told me that they are made in Ohio.

the original manufacturer was Armstrong tire, then Denman.


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Oct 27 2009, 02:36 AM~15478534
> *and this is bible comming from a guy that lives in a state that condones sister fucking
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Oct 27 2009, 01:56 PM~15481774
> *calm down killer,I was just clowning on the guy.I have had words with him before.
> *


I was having a bad day...  :biggrin:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Oct 31 2009, 03:16 AM~15520265
> *I USE THEM AND BEST THING IS 2 TRY THEM YOUR SELF IF YOU LIKE THEM
> *



Even after reading this topic, i'm still going to try them. I think knowing a products flaws are better than not knowing.


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Nov 1 2009, 08:41 AM~15527567
> *Even after reading this topic, i'm still going to try them.  I think knowing a products flaws are better than not knowing.
> *


now thats good thinking! my advice to you is to keep inflation pressures to 45-50 psi. keep an eye out on the sidewall, particularly where the whitewall meets the blackwall. also look for bubbles on the inside of the tire as well. a fellow club member has also had failures on that part of the tire as well. make sure you inspect your tires often.

you may want to consider storing you car on jackstands.


----------



## 80GRAND (Jun 10, 2005)

I THINK I'M GOING TO GET SOME COKERS OVER THE WINTER MY SELF IF THE CAR DONT SELL AND IF IT DOES FUCK IT I'LL PUT EM ON MY NEW RIDE


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Oct 21 2009, 02:29 PM~15423576
> *its either "ive never had any problems" or "man, i have nothing but bad luck with them"
> 
> myself and one other club member have had re-occuring failures, while another member has had the same set for several years.
> ...


so does that mean total the car cant weigh more than 3,072 lbs?


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Oct 26 2009, 11:34 PM~15476930
> *I wish they would stop making them. I get sick seeing them on a street car. Bias ply tires are old technology and dont belong on the cars they were intended for half a century ago,let alone what they are being put on now. Forget being old school or thinking it looks better. If you want to be old school,put your chain steering wheel back in. Take your rack out and bungie strap your stolen delivery pumps down.I'm pretty sure wrapped frames aren't that OG either.If you think they look better, you need your eyes checked and need to quit worrying about riding the 'OGs' coat tails. Side by side most people can't tell me the difference between a Dayton offset and a chinese offset. or a 7" rim from a 5.5. But the barely detectable difference of the tire itself is worth the huge reduction in quality, life, safety, and $60 extra per tire?
> 
> The redevelopment of the 5.20 is going to jack the price up even higher,and no classics can use them because it says LOWRIDER SERIES on the side,which is lame enough on a lowrider.
> ...


thats funny because i keep getting my balls busted for running those tires...


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UNIQUES77_@Oct 23 2009, 11:31 AM~15446273
> *they could of done without the lowrider series in the tire mold.
> *


That's what I didn't like about them when I seen them on the website. Then I seen them on Richie Valles 59 El Camino.  




















After that I had to have a set. I've had them on my Rivi about 2 years with no problems. :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Nov 1 2009, 07:20 PM~15531827
> *thats funny because i keep getting my balls busted for running those tires...
> *


I THOUGHT THEY DIDNT MAKE 175-75-14 WITH WHITE WALL ANYMORE.

I HATE THE WAY 175-70s look.


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Nov 1 2009, 08:15 PM~15531782
> *so does that mean total the car cant weigh more than 3,072 lbs?
> *


 thats exactly right. the reality is that they are under rated by about 35%, but even still they are not suitable tires for us.


----------



## 75HouseofGlass (Oct 1, 2008)

Thats messed up the tire should be able to stand up to the image they put out there 
because when it's all said and done there dealing with peoples lives weather is a show or rode car the tire has to be dependable .
I'll stay with radials


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 75HouseofGlass_@Nov 6 2009, 09:22 PM~15588117
> *Thats messed up the tire should be able to stand up to the image they put out there
> because when it's all said and done there dealing with peoples lives weather is a show or rode car the tire has to be dependable .
> I'll stay with radials
> *


 this has been the big debate. the tires are sold without any warranty, whether actual or implied. the tires also have a weight rating stamped on the sidewall.

but....

the say "lowrider series" on them AND they are advertised mounted on an impala. it is clear that coker knows where these tires are ending up. the key question is will they stand up and acknowledge their tires are failing.

i have contacted the senior VP of sales for coker, and if he wasnt aware of any issues with this tire, he is now. he told me he was going to contact denman tire co., and bring it to their attention. thats about as much as i can do. if any improvement is to be made to these tires, it has to come from coker. denman will only do what coker tells them to do.

check out the other 5.20 post..there is some useful information there as well.


----------



## BRABUS BENZ (Nov 6, 2009)

A lot of good posts in here. The reality is back then people use to have tires pop, bust or whatever. I'm sure everyone knows that.

Its not worth the risk to have a car you put 10-20gs and not have a safe tire. Metal can be replaced, but your life or loved ones being in risk. Because you wanna have the og look.

Really these tires should be sold as show tires and not carry a dot rating. Use as your own risk.

its common sense. Shouldn't really be a debate.


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by droppedltd_@Oct 27 2009, 08:41 AM~15480549
> *They look like tractor tires :uh: Id rather just roll on radials then these fake "Lowrider Series" tires :uh:
> *


 and sporting your gay diamond bullet spinner knockoffs with 5 color l.e.d. lights


----------



## masatalker (Dec 1, 2004)

OG 5.20s and 5.60 were made for VW bugs but Lowriders ran em anyways.. to cruise low and slow.. Nowadays some vatos are running em with 8 batteries in the trunk trying to roll on the freeway like if it's a brand new technology.. They always wore out fast, and always got bubbles in sidewalls.. and sometimes they would pop.. point is if you guys keep complaining even the repops might be off the market becasue of liability issues. Then what?


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by masatalker_@Nov 9 2009, 08:52 AM~15606129
> *OG 5.20s and 5.60 were made for VW bugs but Lowriders ran em anyways.. to cruise low and slow.. Nowadays some vatos are running em with 8 batteries in the trunk trying to roll on the freeway like if it's a brand new technology.. They always wore out fast, and always got bubbles in sidewalls..  and sometimes they would pop.. point is if you guys keep complaining even the repops might be off the market becasue of liability issues.  Then what?
> *


 we are not complaing so much as we are bringing to light the fact that theses tires are back on the market, and are being sold as lowrider tires. as long as some idiot doesnt start trying to sue coker, we should be okay. as i have said over and over, coker KNOWS what these these tires are being used for.

its like handing out condoms in high school...do you ignore the problem and pretend it doesnt exist, or do you face the reality of the situation that people are going to do it anyway and work towards a solution?

and if the reproductions get discontinued, then i will either pony up for an OG set (if they are still around) or run radials.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Nov 9 2009, 10:33 AM~15606454
> *we are not complaing so much as we are bringing to light the fact that theses tires are back on the market, and are being sold as lowrider tires. as long as some idiot doesnt start trying to sue coker, we should be okay. as i have said over and over, coker KNOWS what these these tires are being used for.
> 
> its like handing out condoms in high school...do you ignore the problem and pretend it doesnt exist, or do you face the reality of the situation that people are going to do it anyway and work towards a solution?
> ...


great job!
contacting the "right" person on this, might do the trick, if the "earlier " tires are still "holding up,,,,,,,,what changed? sometimes big companies do stupid things to "save money, "improve the bottom line" without thinking about the end result, because they are never present to witness the the product fail. it could be something as simple as changing raw rubber venders in china. you never know, but i have to "tip my hat" to you for you effort! i saw both sizes for sale at LONG BEACH SWAP THIS WEEKEND.


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Nov 9 2009, 10:33 AM~15606454
> *we are not complaing so much as we are bringing to light the fact that theses tires are back on the market, and are being sold as lowrider tires. as long as some idiot doesnt start trying to sue coker, we should be okay. as i have said over and over, coker KNOWS what these these tires are being used for.
> 
> its like handing out condoms in high school...do you ignore the problem and pretend it doesnt exist, or do you face the reality of the situation that people are going to do it anyway and work towards a solution?
> ...


They would win if someone tried to sue them do to the simple fact the tire has a load rating.

Coker is unable to be there to see where the tires go and how heavy the car is that the tires end up on.


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Nov 9 2009, 03:26 PM~15610360
> *They would win if someone tried to sue them do to the simple fact the tire has a load rating.
> Coker is unable to be there to see where the tires go and how heavy the car is that the tires end up on.
> *


correct. but there is some gray area here. the tires have been advertised mounted on an impala. and the tires also say lowrider on them.

the bottom line is this: we use the cokers, or the OG's at our own risk. But, i believe the cokers can be made more durable.

there was one failsafe solution i was offered by denman, the maker of the coker tire. on agricultural equipment, they sometimes fill the tires with foam instead of air. i dont know how that would work when you had to replace the tire when it wore out though.

you could run an inner tube, but that has its own set of problems..


----------



## Impslap (Mar 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Nov 9 2009, 06:00 PM~15612303
> *correct. but there is some gray area here. the tires have been advertised mounted on an impala. and the tires also say lowrider on them.
> 
> the bottom line is this:  we use the cokers, or the OG's at our own risk. But, i believe the cokers can be made more durable.
> ...



I think the foam solution would cause SERIOUS balancing issues. 

On a side note, while you have their attention, why not suggest they make 175/75/14 with whitewalls :biggrin:


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Nov 9 2009, 09:00 PM~15612303
> *correct. but there is some gray area here. the tires have been advertised mounted on an impala. and the tires also say lowrider on them.
> 
> the bottom line is this:  we use the cokers, or the OG's at our own risk. But, i believe the cokers can be made more durable.
> ...


We used to put antifreeze and water in the tractor tires. It made them heavy as fuck and would suck on a car.


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Nov 1 2009, 08:41 AM~15527567
> *Even after reading this topic, i'm still going to try them.  I think knowing a products flaws are better than not knowing.
> *


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EPTXCarlover_@Nov 9 2009, 06:04 PM~15612355
> *I think the foam solution would cause SERIOUS balancing issues.
> 
> On a side note, while you have their attention, why not suggest they make 175/75/14 with whitewalls  :biggrin:
> *


i dont know how they would balance them. probably fill the tire with the foam, and spin balance it until the foam hardens. i know the big rig guys ill the tires with loose steel shot. it suposedly balances itself everytime the wheels spin, and even extends the life of the tire.

lets get the 13"s made first, then see about other sizes! :biggrin:


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Nov 9 2009, 05:00 PM~15612303
> *correct. but there is some gray area here. the tires have been advertised mounted on an impala. and the tires also say lowrider on them.
> 
> the bottom line is this:  we use the cokers, or the OG's at our own risk. But, i believe the cokers can be made more durable.
> ...


just because there mounted on an impala doesnt mean that there gna be ok. Im sure they would probably work on a stock impala with 13's. i believe your car is running a full frame with 4 pumps and 8 to 10 batt thats alot of extra weight.

even the dayton 155/80/13 i sell are only rated at 959lbs at 35 psi i have a 91 caddy partial frame 4 pumps 14 batts and no tire failure. i stick to what wrks.

but your doin a great job trying to make a effort with coker ive tryed plenty of times but from a dealer i guess they dnt care until consumers speak up.


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

i get what you are saying. my point was that they are advertising these tires on an impala. not a VW rabbit, or an old honda or datsun (nissan)

coker is implying the typical use of this tire, not endorsing it. 

i have a fully wrapped frame, 4 pumps and 8 batteries in a 62 rag. i have had 2 failures of the 13" in 700 miles.

two of my club members have similiar cars (70 monte and 76 caprice) with 2 pumps and 6 batteries. each has driven to the san diego super show and back (the monte last year, the caprice this last show), and neither had any issues. both are running 13"

another club member has a 65 with air bags, and has 6 failures. one tire did not make it more than 50-100 miles. his were 14"

i cant find the common denomenator between all these failures. the only common flaw that i have seen is that the 13" seem to fail on the whitewall side of the tire, and the 14"s on the inside.

i spoke to one of the Groupe club members at the san diego show, and he has a 65 rag with 14"s that have failed just like my our member with the 14"s. probably a coincidence, but i am making notes on all the ailures, and will gather this information together in case someone from coker or denman wants/needs it.

we are probably pissing in the wind with this, and i want to spend my extra time pursuing the remanufacturing of the OG 5.20's. but i have the names and the types of cars that guys are installing these tires on that have had failures. i also have the same information for the guys that have not had a failure.

so again, anyone with a failure (or not) let me know so that i can add your information to the list.


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Nov 9 2009, 07:00 PM~15612303
> *correct. but there is some gray area here. the tires have been advertised mounted on an impala. and the tires also say lowrider on them.
> 
> the bottom line is this:  we use the cokers, or the OG's at our own risk. But, i believe the cokers can be made more durable.
> ...


Very true.But just like a china on the rim you see the sticker that says for off road use only.If Coker was to get sued and lost I am sure that sticker would show up on the inside of the tires.

Good though that you are trying to get a problem that some have delt with.My friend ran his coker 5.20's on his caprice daly and never had a problem.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

coker has A LOT of problems with their tires. not just the "5.20's" they sell, but their hot rod and motorcycle tires have problems too. 




coker LIED about these tires from the beginning. they told people that they were using the ORIGINAL PREMIUM SPORTWAY molds. but obviously thats a lie. for the first 4-5 years they made them they told everyone that THEY made them, now they are telling everyone that Denman makes them (to cover their ass).




not really surprised to see another shady company in the automotive market these days.


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

i have heard from two different manufacturers that Coker's quality is less than ideal. i did not know that they were telling people that they were the original manufacturer of the 5.20's. but it is true that denman makes them. denman also made the original 5.20. 

the reason there is a visual difference between the new and og 5.20 has to do with what i suspect is a trademark or patent infringement. as i understand it, as long as there is a 33% difference between two similiar products, there is no conflict. hence the tread design, the name (premium sport versus premium sport way), and possibly the construction of the tire.

regardless of the outcome regarding the reman of the og 5.20's, i am in contact with some of the higher management of Coker to at least improve the quality of their their 5.20.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Nov 24 2009, 03:40 AM~15764238
> *coker has A LOT of problems with their tires. not just the "5.20's" they sell, but their hot rod and motorcycle tires have problems too.
> coker LIED about these tires from the beginning. they told people that they were using the ORIGINAL PREMIUM SPORTWAY molds. but obviously thats a lie. for the first 4-5 years they made them they told everyone that THEY made them, now they are telling everyone that Denman makes them (to cover their ass).
> not really surprised to see another shady company in the automotive market these days.
> *


we can "FIX THE PROBLEM" just boycott the tires.
when they don`t sell, maybe then we can get better answers about who, what , where, these are made,
why they don`t last, 
and why they felt they needed to lie to sell these tires.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Nov 27 2009, 06:11 PM~15798876
> *we can "FIX THE PROBLEM" just boycott the tires.
> when they don`t sell, maybe then we can get better answers about who, what , where, these are made,
> why they  don`t last,
> ...


They need to fix the problem by putting them Firestone 8.00x14 bias ply molds to production already! Betty wants to scoot and I won't settle for the BFG's! Otherwise, I'm going to settle for the 7.50x14 Firestones.


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

Pics say more than words...


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Nov 27 2009, 03:11 PM~15798876
> *we can "FIX THE PROBLEM" just boycott the tires.
> when they don`t sell, maybe then we can get better answers about who, what , where, these are made,
> why they  don`t last,
> ...


we could do that, but it wont guarantee anything will be done. remember, we are _overloading_ these tires. put them on the correct application, have them fail, then raise hell.

as for coker lying, we dont know this for a fact. im not trying to discredit tattoo 76, but maybe the distributor lied about the origins, not coker. get me the names of the people that told anyone they were the originators. jerry at fairmount tire is irritated at coker; maybe coker taking the credit for originaly making them will get him to either step up his efforts to reman his originals, or maybe he will talk to them directly, and have them make them.

we have to maintain a level head here. whether coker knew their tires were faulty back then is unknown (though i cant imagine i was the only one to talk to corporate about it). but, they know about it now. i talked to mike (vp sales) and lacy (title unknown), and they got an earfull from me. i even spoke to denman tire corp. (current manufacturer) about the quality. so everyone knows now. and i am hounding them regularly. (im sending another email as soon as i finish this)


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 27 2009, 03:14 PM~15798895
> *They need to fix the problem by putting them Firestone 8.00x14 bias ply molds to production already! Betty wants to scoot and I won't settle for the BFG's!  Otherwise, I'm going to settle for the 7.50x14 Firestones.
> *


 are you talking about the firestone "super o"? i so, i have a set on my 64. i did not get them from coker. one of my old high school buddies owns a tire store, and he sourced them for me a couple years ago. i will hit him up for you, and find out where they came from..


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Nov 27 2009, 03:39 PM~15799059
> *Pics say more than words...
> 
> 
> ...


damm...these fucking tires blowing out all over the world.....well 13s on a big ass car...come on now....its bout to happen :uh:


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

its a damn shame. and its not like the guy can run to a local shop and buy a set. 

mine failed, and the next morning i drove 130 miles to performance tire and bought two more! 

the next day, i was ridin again!!


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Nov 27 2009, 06:11 PM~15800260
> *its a damn shame. and its not like the guy can run to a local shop and buy a set.
> 
> mine failed, and the next morning i drove 130 miles to performance tire and bought two more!
> ...


dammm....130 miles...good thing i can get mine here for $89 13s $92 14s locally about 10 miles :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

im buyin a set fuck it, besides i get them for 240.00 , so i'll just give them a shot.... i gotta homie that has been runnin the 5.20-14 and hasnt had any problem , the moment he dropped down to the 13 inch 5.20 , on his 1969 coupe deville rag he started having blowouts like crazy uffin:


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Nov 27 2009, 06:15 PM~15800289
> *im buyin a set fuck it, besides i get them for 240.00 , so i'll just give them a shot.... i gotta homie that has been runnin the 5.20-14 and hasnt had any problem , the moment he dropped down to the 13 inch 5.20 , he started having blowouts like crazy uffin:
> *


13s :uh:


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

89 huh? they are 91 in the LA area.

yea, i hadda do it. we had a show coming up, and while the latest failure didnt flatten the tire, it had a big split on the whitewall. didnt want to chance driving on it, even though i trailered the car to san diego (240 miles)

plus it looked like shit!


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

what are the best ways on preventing these mishaps to the tires?when storing the car...jack stand it? any tips...iam more about safety


----------



## shamrockshaker (Nov 27, 2009)

:0


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

r


> _Originally posted by robs68_@Nov 27 2009, 06:16 PM~15800294
> *13s :uh:
> *


yeah 13's he has a 1969 deville rag on some 72 spoke 13's , poppin tires like crazy lol, car too heavy rims way too small for a car that he wants to drive daily  .. sorry keith :biggrin:


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Oct 20 2009, 08:13 PM~15417811
> *i have had 2 coker 5.20 failures. both tires split at the whitewall. another club member has also had the same problem. i both instances, it was a rear tire.
> 
> the guy at performance tire said its because of the weight of the car, and i tend to agree with him, as they are rated at 768 lbs per tire. I have run them as high as 45psi, and that seems to prolong their life, but i was wondering if anyone else has had a coker 5.20 failure...
> *


ive had tha same problem i was on tha freeway thow n tha rear wheel blew rite on tha white wall took it to them n they said they werent me for lowrider cars n i said y ido they say lowrider series n there like well there ment for show cars im like thas bull shit so i got another one n tha same damn thing happen again


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Nov 27 2009, 06:22 PM~15800351
> *what are the best ways on preventing these mishaps to the tires?when storing the car...jack stand it? any tips...iam more about safety
> *


 storing it on stands would be the best. my last failure occured when the car was sitting. i came out to the garage one morning, and the tire was low and the sidewall split.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Nov 27 2009, 05:39 PM~15799059
> *Pics say more than words...
> 
> 
> ...


 is the zenith okay?


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Nov 29 2009, 05:34 AM~15809413
> * is the zenith okay?
> *


Yes, we were surprised there was no damage on the Zenith.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Nov 29 2009, 05:19 AM~15811229
> *Yes, we were surprised there was no damage on the Zenith.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## imgntnschgo (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Nov 27 2009, 03:39 PM~15799059
> *Pics say more than words...
> 
> 
> ...


that tire had a lot tread left...why pay $91 for something that will end up
like this...i can see $50 make it affordable to replace....


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Nov 28 2009, 11:22 AM~15805799
> *storing it on stands would be the best. my last failure occured when the car was sitting. i came out to the garage one morning, and the tire was low and the sidewall split.
> *


Damn.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Nov 27 2009, 06:04 PM~15800184
> *we could do that, but it wont guarantee anything will be done. remember, we are overloading these tires. put them on the correct application, have them fail, then raise hell.
> 
> as for coker lying, we dont know this for a fact. im not trying to discredit tattoo 76, but maybe the distributor lied about the origins, not coker. get me the names of the people that told anyone they were the originators. jerry at fairmount tire is irritated at coker; maybe coker taking the credit for originaly making them will get him to either step up his efforts to reman his originals, or maybe he will talk to them directly, and have them make them.
> ...


thank you for all your efforts, 

I know alot of "us" here in Phoenix, Az have been watching this and the other thread daily.

 

-J


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

i think the Coker thing may actually happen. charles pack @ coker sent me an email giving me an update. i posted it on the other topic.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Nov 30 2009, 09:09 PM~15827905
> *i think the Coker thing may actually happen. charles pack @ coker sent me an email giving me an update. i posted it on the other topic.
> *


so a new "Denman" mold?


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

not sure. i asked for some clarification on what the new molds would be like. are they going to be the same tire only stronger, or will they be redesigned to look more like the originals?


----------



## 64 PIMPALA (Dec 16, 2007)

Does anybody here know if the Premium Sport tires said "Lowrider Series" on them before Coker bought the molds and started remaking them.


----------



## Eryk (Aug 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Dec 3 2009, 01:30 PM~15860222
> *Does anybody here know if the Premium Sport tires said "Lowrider Series" on them before Coker bought the molds and started remaking them.
> *


Go read the last couple pages of the other thread.

There was never a "Premium Sport" tire till Coker cam out with theirs. The original brands of 520's were Denman and Premium Sportway. Neither of which said "Lowrider Series" on them. Coker bought the old Denman molds and re-named them Premium Sport Lowrider Series. They have nothing to do with the old Premium Sportway 520's.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Dec 3 2009, 12:30 PM~15860222
> *Does anybody here know if the Premium Sport tires said "Lowrider Series" on them before Coker bought the molds and started remaking them.
> *


I saw Lowrider series on 5.20s over a decade ago. so yes before Coker got them they said Lowrider Series on the sidewall. Some smart ass on here tried to correct me by saying those were an early knock off made by someone somewhere else.. I gave a fuck where they were made but it was on there.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Dec 3 2009, 12:43 PM~15860334
> *Go read the last couple pages of the other thread.
> 
> There was never a "Premium Sport" tire till Coker cam out with theirs.  The original brands of 520's were Denman and Premium Sportway. Neither of which said "Lowrider Series" on them.  Coker bought the old Denman molds and re-named them Premium Sport Lowrider Series.  They have nothing to do with the old Premium Sportway 520's.
> *


"Lowrider Series"It was there. I noticed that right off the bat when my homeboy put his on a looooooooooong time ago. And they Said Premium Sportway also.


----------



## Eryk (Aug 26, 2006)

Hmmmm. Pics?


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Dec 3 2009, 12:50 PM~15860410
> *Hmmmm.  Pics?
> *


Next time i go over or see him.. Hes not lowriding no more but still has his bomb.


----------



## Eryk (Aug 26, 2006)

That would be dope if you could get some detail shots of the sidewall and tread. It would add another piece to the 520 puzzle. Any info is good info. :thumbsup:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Nov 28 2009, 11:22 AM~15805799
> *storing it on stands would be the best. my last failure occured when the car was sitting. i came out to the garage one morning, and the tire was low and the sidewall split.
> *


I heard a lot of old timers say to store them off the ground too.. something about the tire plies will get damaged if it sits in one spot too long..


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Dec 3 2009, 12:52 PM~15860429
> *That would be dope if you could get some detail shots of the sidewall and tread.  It would add another piece to the 520 puzzle.  Any info is good info. :thumbsup:
> *


No doubt.. a lot of people know a lot but no one person knows everything.. I'll take some fliks next time i roll out that way.


----------



## 64 PIMPALA (Dec 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Dec 3 2009, 03:47 PM~15860378
> *I saw Lowrider series on 5.20s over a decade ago.  so yes before Coker got them they said Lowrider Series on the sidewall.  Some smart ass on here tried to correct me by saying those were an early knock off made by someone somewhere else.. I gave a fuck where they were made but it was on there.
> *


Thanks for the info

I have a October 1996 LRM magazine page 139 and the advertisement does say Premium Sport "Lowrider Series" tires for sale.

I have heard a guy in Texas bought or leased the molds from Denman in the mid-'90s and changed the name to Premium Sport back then.


----------



## 64 PIMPALA (Dec 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Dec 3 2009, 03:43 PM~15860334
> *Go read the last couple pages of the other thread.
> 
> There was never a "Premium Sport" tire till Coker cam out with theirs.  The original brands of 520's were Denman and Premium Sportway. Neither of which said "Lowrider Series" on them.  Coker bought the old Denman molds and re-named them Premium Sport Lowrider Series.  They have nothing to do with the old Premium Sportway 520's.
> *


I am 64 PIMPALA from the other thread. Racerboy and I are just wondering how the Denman/Premium Sport/Coker thing all came about and where the whole "Lowrider Series" sidewalk shit came from

by the way I could care less about these tires as I am very active in trying to get the OG 5.20's remade, as from my posts from the other thread.


----------



## 64 PIMPALA (Dec 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Dec 3 2009, 03:52 PM~15860429
> *That would be dope if you could get some detail shots of the sidewall and tread.  It would add another piece to the 520 puzzle.  Any info is good info. :thumbsup:
> *


X2

pics could really help


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy+Dec 3 2009, 01:47 PM~15860378-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hava a "Lowriders Hydraulics" catalog from San Jose in which thaty advertised the "Premium Sport" "Lowrider Series". I'll scan it and put it up in a about an hour when I get home from work.


----------



## 64 PIMPALA (Dec 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 3 2009, 04:48 PM~15860954
> *I hava a "Lowriders Hydraulics" catalog from San Jose in which thaty advertised the "Premium Sport" "Lowrider Series". I'll scan it and put it up in a about an hour when I get home from work.
> *


Yes, please scan and post the pics

all info will help to try and put this puzzle together


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Dec 3 2009, 01:16 PM~15860619
> *Thanks for the info
> 
> I have a October 1996 LRM magazine page 139 and the advertisement does say Premium Sport "Lowrider Series" tires for sale.
> ...


That sounds right.


----------



## Eryk (Aug 26, 2006)

I was wrong about Coker being the ones to label them. They were in fact called Premium Sport Lowrider series in the mid 90's like you guys said. I hope somebody can get a pic of the actual tires to see who made them. My guess is since Denman makes them now, they probably made them back then too.

These are from LRM Sept 96


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

I'm not sure if you can make out the thread pattern, but it is the same as the ones being sold from Coker.


















anybody's thoughts?


----------



## Eryk (Aug 26, 2006)

Denman. Those are definitely Denman. Great scan! Thanks homie.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Dec 3 2009, 04:07 PM~15861730
> *Denman.  Those are definitely Denman.  Great scan!  Thanks homie.
> *


no problem


----------



## 64 PIMPALA (Dec 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 3 2009, 06:06 PM~15861714
> *I'm not sure if you can make out the thread pattern, but it is the same as the ones being sold from Coker.
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks man :biggrin: 

Does that catalog have a date on it?


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Dec 3 2009, 04:19 PM~15861876
> *Thanks man :biggrin:
> 
> Does that catalog have a date on it?
> *


I looked but no print date or copyright date, just the date stamped by the post office. Its not clear on the scan but it say's: Jan 25 1997

All the pictures inside look a little old (mini truck accesories) even for 97


----------



## 64 PIMPALA (Dec 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 3 2009, 06:29 PM~15861983
> *I looked but no print date or copyright date, just the date stamped by the post office. Its not clear on the scan but it say's: Jan 25 1997
> 
> All the pictures inside look a little old (mini truck accesories) even for 97
> ...


Cool....Thanks


----------



## 64 PIMPALA (Dec 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Dec 3 2009, 05:36 PM~15861415
> *I was wrong about Coker being the ones to label them.  They were in fact called Premium Sport Lowrider series in the mid 90's like you guys said. I hope somebody can get a pic of the actual tires to see who made them.  My guess is since Denman makes them now, they probably made them back then too.
> 
> These are from LRM Sept 96
> ...


Thanks for these pics as well


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

heres an NOS Premium Sport 5.60 i use to have, in the 1st pic you can see where it says "lowrider series"


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Dec 3 2009, 05:40 PM~15862790
> *heres an NOS Premium Sport 5.60 i use to have, in the 1st pic you can see where it says "lowrider series"
> 
> 
> ...


i remember seeing this on craigslist..... :biggrin:


----------



## 64 PIMPALA (Dec 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Dec 3 2009, 07:40 PM~15862790
> *heres an NOS Premium Sport 5.60 i use to have, in the 1st pic you can see where it says "lowrider series"
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pictures. This is what we have been looking for.

I guess Coker isn't at fault for putting "Lowrider Series" on the tires.

Buy they are still marketing them to lowriders in their catalog with pictures of them on full size impalas.


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

i gave this dude the tire and $30 for 2 NOS Tru Ray Stickers with cross flags :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 27 2009, 04:14 PM~15798895
> *They need to fix the problem by putting them Firestone 8.00x14 bias ply molds to production already! Betty wants to scoot and I won't settle for the BFG's!  Otherwise, I'm going to settle for the 7.50x14 Firestones.
> *


:0


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Good stuff.. Coker needs to get on the ball and make them 5.20s like they used to be or better.. hopefully they put that whitewall back like it was.


----------



## grandson (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Dec 3 2009, 05:40 PM~15862790
> *heres an NOS Premium Sport 5.60 i use to have, in the 1st pic you can see where it says "lowrider series"
> 
> 
> ...


woah that's so weird.

so maybe coker thought they we're doing the right thing, just got the wrong mould


----------



## dbtires (Mar 12, 2007)

These pics came from a 1974 tread design guide that I have. They are Coker and then original, in that order.


----------



## dbtires (Mar 12, 2007)

oops


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Dec 3 2009, 03:49 PM~15860401
> *"Lowrider Series"It was there.  I noticed that right off the bat when my homeboy put his on a looooooooooong time ago.  And they Said Premium Sportway also.
> *


there was a 5.20 that said "lowrider series" on it back in the day, but wasnt it also a denman tire????



i cant remember. a guy i know was gonna give me a set of them he had saved for some time, but they were 1" whites so i didnt take them. but i do remember them saying "lowrider series" on the sidewall.


this was about 10 years ago and the tires were probably 5-10 years old then.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by grandson_@Dec 4 2009, 12:23 AM~15866242
> *woah that's so weird.
> 
> so maybe coker thought they we're doing the right thing, just got the wrong mould
> *


thats what happens when a NON-lowrider tries to make money off of LOWRIDERS.



then again, the guys name is CORKY. :biggrin:


----------



## I Am Legend (Jul 22, 2008)

WE HAVE HAD A FEW PROBLEMS WITH THIS COKER TIRES ON THE 14" THEY GET TWISTED REALLY BAD DUE TO THREADS SEPERATING & 13" BLOW OUT & GET POCKETS OF AIR BETWEEN THE PLYS.13" SOMETIMES SEPERATE ALSO.ITS TRUE THIS TIRES WERENT MADE TO HANDLE A LOT OF WEIGHT BUT COKER DOES ADVERTISE & MARKET THIS TIRES TO LOW RIDERS KNOWING WHAT KIND OF CAR THERE GOING ON.O.G. ARE BETTER & LOOK BETTER BUT FOR KNOW THIS IS ALL WE HAVE I HOPE THE O.G. COMES BACK.


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 7 2009, 01:07 PM~15898302
> *there was a 5.20 that said "lowrider series" on it back in the day, but wasnt it also a denman tire????
> i cant remember. a guy i know was gonna give me a set of them he had saved for some time, but they were 1" whites so i didnt take them. but i do remember them saying "lowrider series" on the sidewall.
> this was about 10 years ago and the tires were probably 5-10 years old then.
> *


Get them and I'll be there Saturday to pick them up!


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Dec 7 2009, 12:22 PM~15898427
> *Get them and I'll be there Saturday to pick them up!
> *


that dude is gone now.


he is either a federal inmate or a federal informant.


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 7 2009, 01:26 PM~15898472
> *that dude is gone now.
> he is either a federal inmate or a federal informant.
> *


fuck, they would look great on the shebbie


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Dec 7 2009, 12:27 PM~15898488
> *fuck, they would look great on the shebbie
> *


true.


and that ACOG would look great on my M4. :biggrin:


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 7 2009, 01:31 PM~15898527
> *true.
> and that ACOG would look great on my M4. :biggrin:
> *


You got dibs if you want it for real man.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 7 2009, 10:26 AM~15898472
> *that dude is gone now.
> he is either a federal inmate or a federal informant.
> *


well tires can hang snitches just as well.... :cheesy:


----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)

I hate 5.20's!!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

just saw 2 small splits on my white wall hno:


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 7 2009, 08:32 PM~15905996
> *just saw 2 small splits on my white wall hno:
> *


thats the beginning of the end, man!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Dec 7 2009, 06:37 PM~15904262
> *I hate 5.20's!!!
> *


and they hate u back :biggrin: wuz up haze


----------



## brian84corvette (Nov 22, 2009)

would you guys think that running a tube on the coker 5.20s would help prevent catastrophic failure when the tire does blow eventually ?

I imagine a car driving down the st. at speed , blowing out - and ruining the rim. if the said tire has a tube installed in it, I would think the resulting tire failure would be much more controlled and probably prevent the rim from chewing the ground ?
no ?


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brian84corvette_@Dec 9 2009, 12:50 AM~15920747
> *would you guys think that running a tube on the coker 5.20s would help prevent catastrophic failure when the tire does blow eventually ?
> 
> I imagine a car driving down the st.  at speed ,  blowing out - and ruining the rim.      if the said tire has a tube installed in it,  I would think the resulting tire failure would be much more controlled and probably prevent the rim from chewing the ground ?
> ...


tubes go flat instantly, no slow leaks.



tubes wont save anything.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by racerboy+Dec 8 2009, 10:13 PM~15920225-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brian84corvette_@Dec 8 2009, 10:50 PM~15920747
> *would you guys think that running a tube on the coker 5.20s would help prevent catastrophic failure when the tire does blow eventually ?
> 
> I imagine a car driving down the st.  at speed ,  blowing out - and ruining the rim.      if the said tire has a tube installed in it,  I would think the resulting tire failure would be much more controlled and probably prevent the rim from chewing the ground ?
> ...


 the problem with the tire is weight related, so a tube wont help anything.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

ok so what ply are these 2 or 4? i have seen some 6play and MAN! i could almost stand on the when up right with no rim and they would prob not colapse....so adding more plys im sure will make the ride quite harsh or diferent from a avg wheel


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brian84corvette_@Dec 8 2009, 11:50 PM~15920747
> *would you guys think that running a tube on the coker 5.20s would help prevent catastrophic failure when the tire does blow eventually ?
> 
> I imagine a car driving down the st.  at speed ,  blowing out - and ruining the rim.      if the said tire has a tube installed in it,  I would think the resulting tire failure would be much more controlled and probably prevent the rim from chewing the ground ?
> ...


Dont use tubes. they expand from heat and blow the hell out of the tires. been there done that.


----------



## 64 PIMPALA (Dec 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Dec 9 2009, 09:24 PM~15930435
> *ok so what ply are these 2 or 4? i have seen some 6play and MAN! i could almost stand on the when up right with no rim and they would prob not colapse....so adding more plys im sure will make the ride quite harsh or diferent from a avg  wheel
> *


The Coker 5.20's are a 2ply tire with 4ply strength.

What size tire was the 6ply tire that you are talking about, because an option for remaking the OG 5.20's was to remake them as a 6ply tire so that they would better hold up the weight of a lowrider with all the extra weight of the hydraulics and batteries.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Dec 9 2009, 09:22 PM~15931225
> *The Coker 5.20's are a 2ply tire with 4ply strength.
> 
> What size tire was the 6ply tire that you are talking about, because an option for remaking the OG 5.20's was to remake them as a 6ply tire so that they would better hold up the weight of a lowrider with all the extra weight of the hydraulics and batteries.
> *


why are the cokers splitting on the side wall if they have 4 PLY STRENGHT?
the OG`s were 4 ply, and i never had any of mine split.


----------



## 64 PIMPALA (Dec 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 9 2009, 11:24 PM~15932170
> *why are the cokers splitting on the side wall if they have 4 PLY STRENGHT?
> the OG`s were 4 ply,  and i never had any of mine split.
> *


The keyword here is "Strength"

these 2ply- 4ply strength tires are made by increasing the denier of the cords in the plies

This 2ply - 4ply strength design has proven to work pretty well when the tires are used on vehicles with the appropriate weight for the tires. But when you overload them to the extent that we lowriders do then the lack of 4 real plys becomes apparent and the distributed load that you would get from 4 true plys seems to be leading to massive failures with the Coker 5.20's.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

if they make them 6ply and you can stand on them then do you think they will be able to expand out to a x7 wheel? they sound like theyed be to stiff to make them grab the lip of the dish. im just guessing.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 9 2009, 09:24 PM~15932170
> *why are the cokers splitting on the side wall if they have 4 PLY STRENGHT?
> the OG`s were 4 ply,  and i never had any of mine split.
> *


My OG's back in the day never split either, I have had my cokers since Aug and just noticed I have 2 small splits in the whitewall hno:


----------



## 64 PIMPALA (Dec 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Dec 10 2009, 12:50 AM~15933321
> *if they make them 6ply and you can stand on them then do you think they will be able to expand out to a x7 wheel? they sound like theyed be to stiff to make them grab the lip of the dish. im just guessing.
> *


That is one of the 2 concerns on this 6ply idea. One concern is the added heat buildup and the other being the stiffer sidewalls. 

I was originally pitched the idea of an 8ply design to be even better at holding the weight of a lowrider, but the idea was dropped because of the possible mounting issues and excess heat buildup.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Dec 9 2009, 09:22 PM~15931225
> *The Coker 5.20's are a 2ply tire with 4ply strength.
> 
> What size tire was the 6ply tire that you are talking about, because an option for remaking the OG 5.20's was to remake them as a 6ply tire so that they would better hold up the weight of a lowrider with all the extra weight of the hydraulics and batteries.
> *


dont remember the specifics but it was a trailer tire 15x7 or so

that seemed like HUGE over kill, and im sure wouls not ride nor bounce or absorb shock well.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Dec 9 2009, 11:21 PM~15933026
> *The keyword here is "Strength"
> 
> these 2ply- 4ply strength tires are made by increasing the denier of the cords in the plies
> ...


so what about the idea of 4 ply with 6 ply strength?

even feasable?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Dec 9 2009, 11:50 PM~15933321
> *if they make them 6ply and you can stand on them then do you think they will be able to expand out to a x7 wheel? they sound like theyed be to stiff to make them grab the lip of the dish. im just guessing.
> *


right, thats what i was thinking they looked stiff as hell and when i tridew to bounce it on the ground that bitch just hit liek a rock, totally diff tire it did seem like a trailer tire but if all 6 plys are like that i probably wouldnt want one...

and i can just imagine how fun it be trying to mount one...


----------



## 64 PIMPALA (Dec 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Dec 10 2009, 06:23 PM~15939983
> *dont remember the specifics but it was a trailer tire 15x7 or so
> 
> that seemed like HUGE over kill, and im sure wouls not ride nor bounce or absorb shock well.
> *


Trailer tires typically have stiffer sidewalls and a higher load rating than passenger car tires of the same size due to a trailer tires specific sidewall loading due to the way a trailer takes corners. Plus the extra load rating is there because you normally load trailers to the hilt.


----------



## 64 PIMPALA (Dec 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Dec 10 2009, 06:25 PM~15940007
> *so what about the idea of 4 ply with 6 ply strength?
> 
> even feasable?
> *


Yes a tire with 4 ply - 6 ply strength is possible but I don't know how it correlates to sidewall stiffness. Basically the sidewall could be almost as stiff as a true 6 ply tire, but like I said I don't know how it would work out.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA+Dec 10 2009, 06:36 PM~15940615-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just hope they are not as stiff as those trailer 6plys that seems horrible. im sure it wont be the best route to make them


----------



## 64 PIMPALA (Dec 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Dec 10 2009, 07:55 PM~15940811
> *i figured being trailer tires would be diff but that was quite a diff from your run of the mill car tire...so i just figured it be some what compareable
> just hope they are not as stiff as those trailer 6plys that seems horrible. im sure it wont be the best route to make them
> *


Technically the 6 ply idea seems to fit our application very well, but it does need to be discussed in depth to decide if the benefits would be outweighed by any mounting problems or harsh ride quality.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Dec 10 2009, 07:27 PM~15941158
> *Technically the 6 ply idea seems to fit our application very well, but it does need to be discussed in depth to decide if the benefits would be outweighed by any mounting problems or harsh ride quality.
> *


stretching a 6ply to fit a 13x7 might be an issue, but the side wall strengh will work, like i first posted earlier, my dads old camper bus runs them, with good handling. but we need someone with access to a 6 ply tire, and try to mount it to a wire wheel, this will give a better idea if it will make sense to pursue forward with the idea of an actual 6 ply 5.20 tire.


----------



## 64 PIMPALA (Dec 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 10 2009, 09:14 PM~15941664
> *stretching a 6ply to  fit a 13x7 might be an issue, but the side wall strengh will work, like i first posted earlier, my dads old camper bus runs them, with good handling. but we need someone with access to a 6 ply tire, and try to mount it to a wire wheel, this will give a better idea if it will make sense to pursue  forward with the idea of an actual 6 ply 5.20 tire.
> *


Yeah...I remember your post.

Is it a VW Vanagon by any chance? My dad told me that they used to run 6 and even 8 ply tires on those and certain tires had a really nice ride. He also said that Sears used to sell a 6 ply tire for some 70's or 80's Volvos because the weight required a stronger tire than a 4 ply could offer, and those tires rode nice as well.

By the way a 6 ply 5.20 would also have to stretch over some 8 inch wide rims as well


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 10 2009, 07:14 PM~15941664
> *stretching a 6ply to  fit a 13x7 might be an issue, but the side wall strengh will work, like i first posted earlier, my dads old camper bus runs them, with good handling. but we need someone with access to a 6 ply tire, and try to mount it to a wire wheel, this will give a better idea if it will make sense to pursue  forward with the idea of an actual 6 ply 5.20 tire.
> *


interesting


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Dec 10 2009, 08:33 PM~15941899
> *Yeah...I remember your post.
> 
> Is it a VW Vanagon by any chance?  My dad told me that they used to run 6 and even 8 ply tires on those and certain tires had a really nice ride.  He also said that Sears used to sell a 6 ply tire for some 70's or 80's Volvos because the weight required a stronger tire than a 4 ply could offer, and those tires rode nice as well.
> ...


IT`S A CAMPER BUS.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Dec 10 2009, 07:27 PM~15941158
> *Technically the 6 ply idea seems to fit our application very well, but it does need to be discussed in depth to decide if the benefits would be outweighed by any mounting problems or harsh ride quality.
> *


hmm ill see if i can access a smaller size 6ply and find a rim to mount it on, it was at amembers tire shop when i say the 6ply, if i can find a smaller more comperable size there and a wire wheel top mount to ill see how much more dificult it could be to mount. ride will obviously not be determined as i would need a full set. not something im willing to invest in at the moment but the idea is there


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Dec 10 2009, 09:49 PM~15943694
> *hmm ill see if i can access a smaller size 6ply and find a rim to mount it on, it was at amembers tire shop when i say the 6ply, if i can find a smaller more comperable size there and a wire wheel top mount to ill see how much more dificult it could be to mount. ride will obviously not be determined as i would need a full set. not something im willing to invest in at the moment but the idea is there
> *


cool. i also have a single 14" wire. i will head to the tire shop and see if they have a 14" 6ply. it should be comparable to that of a 13". i wonder if a 4ply tire that has the strength of a 6 ply would also mean it to be as difficult to mount...

if we can find out exactly what materials were used in the making of the original 5.20's we could make them that way. it seems like they were more durable than the cokers.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Dec 11 2009, 10:12 AM~15947214
> *cool. i also have a single 14" wire. i will head to the tire shop and see if they have a 14" 6ply. it should be comparable to that of a 13". i wonder if a 4ply tire that has the strength of a 6 ply would also mean it to be as difficult to mount...
> 
> if we can find out exactly what materials were used in the making of the original 5.20's we could make them that way. it seems like they were more durable than the cokers.
> *


right im sure since its much stiffer it will be just that much more harder. 

hmm so who would know the origina materials, denman?

who was it that was actually baking these in the oven?


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Dec 11 2009, 10:15 AM~15947696
> *right im sure since its much stiffer it will be just that much more harder.
> 
> hmm so who would know the origina materials, denman?
> ...


as far as i know it was denman. my contact there is on vacation until monday, so i will follow up on it then.

i did know that the plies were made of rayon. now they are polyester. poly is stronger than rayon, and builds less heat due to friction between the plies. this is why more plies equals more heat. that is why a 2ply tire made of poly is as strong as a 4ply tire made of rayon.

we are tossing the idea of making the plies of steel like some truck tires. this would give us the load capacity we need, but it may not be possible on such a small tire. 

as for the difficuties in mounting a 4 or 6ply polyester tire, the trick is to insert a tube in the unmounted tire, inflate it, and put it in the sun (or heat it up another way) to warm up the side walls. then using a cheetah, install the tire on the rim.


----------



## 64 PIMPALA (Dec 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Dec 11 2009, 01:05 PM~15948154
> *as far as i know it was denman. my contact there is on vacation until monday, so i will follow up on it then.
> 
> i did know that the plies were made of rayon. now they are polyester. poly is stronger than rayon, and builds less heat due to friction between the plies. this is why more plies equals more heat. that is why a 2ply tire made of poly is as strong as a 4ply tire made of rayon.
> ...


You must be talking about the Coker 5.20's being rayon and now polyester.

The OG 5.20's were a true 4ply tire with nylon cords which is stronger than the polyester but it does have that nylon thump problem. That's why the poly is more popular because it doesn't have the thump problem.

Interesting..I have never seen a 5.20 mounted that way, down here they just grease the wheel and tire really well (not the soap and water a lot of places usually use) then put the cheetah on it.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Dec 11 2009, 12:21 PM~15948252
> *You must be talking about the Coker 5.20's being rayon and now polyester.
> 
> The OG 5.20's were a true 4ply tire with nylon cords which is stronger than the polyester but it does have that nylon thump problem.  That's why the poly is more popular because it doesn't have the thump problem.
> ...


maybe this is key?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

so i consulted with my member and the feedback he gave me on the 6ply tires is that it is ONLY SLIGHTLY MORE DIFICULT to moun them, and on top of that he said tha he mounts them on the fedex shipping trucks all the time obviously for weight reasons and said that all the drivers report a very smooth ride. 

could we be on to something here? im sure that would also make them more expensive by making them of more plys...

untill further reaserch is done on this we wont know all specific feedback but at least they are not pure hell to install least not much more than the usual issues.


----------



## 64 PIMPALA (Dec 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Dec 11 2009, 06:56 PM~15952077
> *so i consulted with my member and the feedback he gave me on the 6ply tires is that it is ONLY SLIGHTLY MORE DIFICULT to moun them, and on top of that he said tha he mounts them on the fedex shipping trucks all the time obviously for weight reasons and said that all the drivers report a very smooth ride.
> 
> could we be on to something here? im sure that would also make them more expensive by making them of more plys...
> ...


Good info  

I talked to the guy who has been mounting my tires for the last few years and he said pretty much the same thing. He couldn't however say how hard it would be to stretch a skinny 6 ply tire over a 7 or 8 inch rim because he has never done it.


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

THIS IS HOW...SO YOU CAN HEAR THAT LOAD AS POP.... :0


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Dec 11 2009, 06:21 PM~15952902
> *THIS IS HOW...SO YOU CAN HEAR THAT LOAD AS POP.... :0
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0


----------



## brian84corvette (Nov 22, 2009)

any one mount tires like this ?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5xwfDEtk-R8...rom=PL&index=72


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brian84corvette_@Dec 11 2009, 07:15 PM~15953542
> *any one mount tires like this ?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5xwfDEtk-R8...rom=PL&index=72
> *


UNLESS YOUR A KNEE SLAPPER FROM THE MOUNTAINS OF KENTUCKY.......IAM JUST A ****** FROM THE INNER CITY...LOLS :0


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Dec 11 2009, 06:21 PM~15952902
> *THIS IS HOW...SO YOU CAN HEAR THAT LOAD AS POP.... :0
> 
> 
> ...


IF YOU ROLL 520S YOU KNOW WHAT IAM TALKING ABOUT :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Dec 11 2009, 07:22 PM~15953628
> *UNLESS YOUR A KNEE SLAPPER FROM THE MOUNTAINS OF KENTUCKY.......IAM JUST A ****** FROM THE INNER CITY...LOLS :0
> *


...he said "knee slapper" :0 :0 :0 :0 

:biggrin:  :biggrin:

X2 I'm just another ****** from the inner city too :biggrin:


----------



## tito5050 (Jul 28, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito5050_@Dec 12 2009, 01:06 PM~15959765
> *:wave:
> *


good thing there is no parade today!


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

GOOD DEAL
http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/pts/1506013366.html


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by brian84corvette_@Dec 11 2009, 07:15 PM~15953542
> *any one mount tires like this ?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5xwfDEtk-R8...rom=PL&index=72
> *


when i use to work at pepboys, i use to mount 155/80's for people i knew all the time, all the old timers would always tell me that was the old way of doing, way before the cheetah


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Dec 12 2009, 11:36 PM~15964399
> *when i use to work at pepboys, i use to mount 155/80's for people i knew all the time, all the old timers would always tell me that was the old way of doing, way before the cheetah
> *


yup just played that you tube,,,,,,,,,

i`ve seen the mexiCAN tire guy light something in the tire that exploded, seating that tire!
he wasn`t as fancy, i think he used gasoline, same results
mexiCAN!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 12 2009, 11:13 PM~15964707
> *yup just played that you tube,,,,,,,,,
> 
> i`ve seen the mexiCAN tire guy light something in the tire that exploded, seating that tire!
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

ttt


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

ttt


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

JUST SENT A SET OF THESE BACK .....FALSE ADVERTISEMENT .....ON THE 2 PLY 4 PLY THING ...THEY ALSO CLAIM THERE SMALL WHITE WALL IS 5/8 ITS ACTUALLY 7/8 
MY CUSTOMER WITH HIS 59 DROP CALLED THEM AND BITCHED TILL THEY AGREED TO TAKE EM BACK


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Dec 22 2009, 04:24 PM~16060614
> *JUST SENT A SET OF THESE BACK .....FALSE ADVERTISEMENT .....ON THE 2 PLY 4 PLY THING  ...THEY ALSO  CLAIM THERE SMALL WHITE WALL IS 5/8 ITS ACTUALLY 7/8
> MY CUSTOMER WITH HIS 59 DROP CALLED THEM AND BITCHED TILL THEY AGREED TO TAKE EM BACK
> *


 :0 and they took them back? I gotta have some sort of 5.20's so I aint trippin,besides i get them cheap


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Dec 22 2009, 03:27 PM~16060643
> *:0 and they took them back? I gotta have some sort of 5.20's so I aint trippin,besides i get them cheap
> *


YEAH THEY TOOK THEM BACK .....HE KEPT TELLING THEM THERE FALSE ADVERTISING THERE PRODUCT


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Dec 22 2009, 04:30 PM~16060678
> *YEAH THEY TOOK THEM BACK .....HE KEPT TELLING THEM THERE FALSE ADVERTISING THERE PRODUCT
> *


It's true they do say that they are 4 ply, they are really shitty tires ,but i cant get past the look, cokers vs radials , and i chose coker


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Dec 22 2009, 04:33 PM~16060705
> *It's true they do say that they are 4 ply, they are really shitty tires ,but i cant get past the look, cokers vs radials , and i chose coker
> *


they are rated as a 4ply. the cord material is stronger then it was back then. still, it is false advertising.

and im with bad-azz on this: i cant get past the look, so its cokers (for now) or until we get the OG's remade


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi+Dec 22 2009, 04:33 PM~16060705-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Oct 25 2009, 11:16 PM~15466095
> *Almost 4 years old and not one problem with my 5.20 13" Cokers.
> Still ride as smooth as the day I put them on.
> 
> ...


them tires look clean , bro gotta set of og's on stash but i mma roll the hell out of the coker's ,


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Dec 22 2009, 05:24 PM~16060614
> *JUST SENT A SET OF THESE BACK .....FALSE ADVERTISEMENT .....ON THE 2 PLY 4 PLY THING  ...
> 
> *


that issue sounds familar 

i did the same thing, i got a better price if i bought a few sets,,,,,,,,,,
when they showed up, that`s the 1st thing i honed in on was the PLY`S , they were NOT the same, after all the pitch of these tires being made off the original molds,,,,,,,,,,,maybe they thought all of us that bought them back then all fogot what the original tire looked like?
but they took them all back. shipping cost too.
EXCEPT i still have 1 set of 13`s. these are about 2 or 3 years old now.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Dec 22 2009, 07:45 PM~16062020
> *they are rated as a 4ply. the cord material is stronger then it was back then. still, it is false advertising.
> 
> and im with bad-azz on this: i cant get past the look, so its cokers (for now) or until we get the OG's remade
> *


but i wonder if the COKER TIRE would have the side wall issues if they made them "WITH 4 PLYS" OF THE STRONGER MATERIAL?


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 27 2009, 07:06 PM~16104679
> *but i wonder if the COKER TIRE would have the side wall issues if they made them "WITH 4 PLYS" OF THE STRONGER MATERIAL?
> *


I doubt that they will have those issues if they were a true 4 ply tire ,


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Dec 27 2009, 08:10 PM~16104713
> *I doubt that they will have those issues if they were a true 4 ply tire ,
> *


that`s what i`m saying,,,,,,,,,
IF the 2ply material IS stonger than old 2PLY
then how hard would it be to just add 2 more ply`s?
to me it just looked like he "just renamed" the tire.....using up old molds, buying cheaper raw IMPORTED RUBBER, and marketed the shit out of these tires to lowriders,,,,,
never giving any thought about the safety issues involved, if he did, he NEVER would have put "LOWRIDER SERIES" on the side wall.
with that on the side wall, shows that he had full knowledge of what and how these tires were going to be used on.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 27 2009, 07:24 PM~16104852
> *that`s what i`m saying,,,,,,,,,
> IF the 2ply material IS stonger than old 2PLY
> then how hard would it be to just add 2 more ply`s?
> ...


YOUR EXACTLY RIGHT 59 :yessad: :yes:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 27 2009, 07:24 PM~16104852
> *that`s what i`m saying,,,,,,,,,
> IF the 2ply material IS stonger than old 2PLY
> then how hard would it be to just add 2 more ply`s?
> ...


 this is what we want to avoid if we remake the original tire. we would go ahead and make them a true 6ply


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Dec 27 2009, 10:55 PM~16107134
> *this is what we want to avoid if we remake the original tire. we would go ahead and make them a true 6ply
> *


I know you can't say too much but any good news thus far?


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

x2


----------



## 64 PIMPALA (Dec 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 28 2009, 01:29 PM~16110537
> *I know you can't say too much but any good news thus far?
> *


racerboy and I are waiting to hear back from some of our contacts either this week or next now that everybody shoud be getting back to work from the holidays.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Dec 28 2009, 12:15 PM~16110946
> *racerboy and I are waiting to hear back from some of our contacts either this week or next now that everybody shoud be getting back to work from the holidays.
> *


hno: my d'z need some 5.20'z... :biggrin:


----------



## 64 PIMPALA (Dec 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Dec 28 2009, 02:24 PM~16111035
> *hno: my d'z need some 5.20'z... :biggrin:
> *


X520
:biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Dec 28 2009, 12:15 PM~16110946
> *racerboy and I are waiting to hear back from some of our contacts either this week or next now that everybody shoud be getting back to work from the holidays.
> *


cool, thanks


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Dec 28 2009, 12:15 PM~16110946
> *racerboy and I are waiting to hear back from some of our contacts either this week or next now that everybody shoud be getting back to work from the holidays.
> *


it is a waiting game at the moment. there are a couple of ways that this can go, so we are kind of waiting on others at the moment.

there should be major news this month!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Dec 28 2009, 07:42 PM~16115267
> *it is a waiting game at the moment. there are a couple of ways that this can go, so we are kind of waiting on others at the moment.
> 
> there should be major news this month!
> *



:0 :0 :0


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

i call this failure coker 5.20


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Dec 29 2009, 06:04 PM~16125804
> *i call this failure coker 5.20
> 
> 
> ...


I see some kind of damage on the car :dunno:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Dec 29 2009, 07:04 PM~16125804
> *i call this failure coker 5.20
> 
> 
> ...


more info :0


----------



## chevyman125 (Sep 23, 2007)

My vote & opinion has been emailed homiez. Much love 2 da lowrider culture!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Dec 29 2009, 07:36 PM~16126738
> *more info  :0
> *


X2


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Dec 29 2009, 06:04 PM~16125804
> *i call this failure coker 5.20
> 
> 
> ...


 holy shit. is that a 14" 5.20


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

TTT for a 6 ply 5:20 :biggrin:


----------



## 64 PIMPALA (Dec 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Dec 29 2009, 09:36 PM~16126738
> *more info  :0
> *


X3

I hope everyone and your ride is all right :0


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

what happened to the original 5.20 molds? how where they destroyed? why?


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gizmoscustoms_@Dec 30 2009, 02:46 PM~16135244
> *what happened to the original 5.20 molds? how where they destroyed? why?
> *


go to the o.g. 5.20's thread all the info you need there


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Dec 29 2009, 06:04 PM~16125804
> *i call this failure coker 5.20
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: wtf happened to the tire :uh:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 29 2009, 07:43 PM~16126198
> *I see some kind of damage on the car :dunno:
> *


NO DAMAGE TO DA CAR OR RIM JUST FUCKING BAD TIRE I GUESS


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Dec 31 2009, 11:28 AM~16144579
> *:wow:  :wow: wtf happened to the tire :uh:
> *


I DONT KNOW I GUESS A FUCKED UP COKER


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Dec 30 2009, 12:29 PM~16133414
> *holy shit. is that a 14" 5.20
> *


NA 13'' 5.20


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Jan 1 2010, 01:28 PM~16153735
> *NA 13'' 5.20
> *


 and when it when he was just driving on the highway around 55mph


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

13 INCHES DONT HOLD UP ,BECAUSE OF THE WEIGHT OF THE CAR WRAPPED FRAMES AND A FULL RACK OF 10 OR MORE BATTS , 14'Z ROLL SMOOTH,


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Dec 11 2009, 09:22 PM~15953628
> *UNLESS YOUR A KNEE SLAPPER FROM THE MOUNTAINS OF KENTUCKY.......IAM JUST A ****** FROM THE INNER CITY...LOLS :0
> *



Lol Im in Louisville Ky, and you're right. The only cheetah is at cool cars and NOBODY goes there unless absolutely necessary. might have to try a couple of times but it works good! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

:angry:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@Jan 1 2010, 03:32 PM~16153773
> *and when it when he was just driving on the highway around 55mph
> *


New Jersey highways are no good. :tears:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

these are new tires I just mounted now alittle over 2 weeks.
As you can tell from the tread, they are new......

now one has started splittin on the whitewall......


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

that is exactly how mine have failed. 

this sucks. i wish to hell coker would get up and moving on this. knowing what i know now about tires and manufacturing, an additional ply could be added without making new molds. coker doesnt care or they are too cheap or both.

i dont wanna knock coker, cuz they at least got busy and made a decent looking bias ply, but shit, if your going to do something, do it right.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

I'm taking the Cokers off my current build....I was gonna roll on them but I no longer care to...


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

and coker says??? when you call them and tell them that the tires only last 2 weeks?


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 20 2010, 03:46 PM~16353692
> *and coker says??? when you call them and tell them that the tires only last 2 weeks?
> *


been put on hold for what seems an eternity....i just stopped calling...


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 20 2010, 03:46 PM~16353692
> *and coker says??? when you call them and tell them that the tires only last 2 weeks?
> *


i thought i posted their reply. i not i will dig for it and post it, but it went something like this: "We are aware of the situation, and are taking steps to resolve it. it is a slow process, that will take 14-16 months".

from what i have learned from the company that is going to make our 5.20's, it is easy to add another ply to the construction of the mold without making a new mold. 

so i dont see what the delay is all about...

but its in our best interest for them to keep making crap tires, as it will help our sales!


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

and thats a bad ass build! what is it?


----------



## hardcore76caprice (Dec 8, 2008)

Are those 13s or 14s in the pic with the split white wall? :wow:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by racerboy+Jan 20 2010, 05:47 PM~16355389-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


13's...and on Zeniths. so yea, i kinda scared I'll have a blow out and damage my wheels.

this is my ride that I took the pic from


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 20 2010, 08:50 PM~16356946
> *82 coupe deville
> 13's...and on Zeniths. so yea, i kinda scared I'll have a blow out and damage my wheels.
> 
> ...


did they start to split from "just cruising" them?
or you you stress the side walls hopping?


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

emailed coker for fun and linked them to this thread... 

no matter what we think about the tires, its wrong of them to ignore the entire culture that they remade the tire for.. its just wrong to have us out here unsafe..


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Jan 21 2010, 01:00 PM~16363306
> *emailed coker for fun and linked them to this thread...
> 
> no matter what we think about the tires, its wrong of them to ignore the entire culture that they remade the tire for.. its just wrong to have us out here unsafe..
> *


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Jan 21 2010, 11:00 AM~16363306
> *emailed coker for fun and linked them to this thread...
> 
> no matter what we think about the tires, its wrong of them to ignore the entire culture that they remade the tire for.. its just wrong to have us out here unsafe..
> *


 i emailed them this thread early on. i never recieved any positive feed back from them other than "we are aware of the situation"


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Jan 21 2010, 11:18 AM~16363510
> *i emailed them this thread early on. i never recieved any positive feed back from them other than "we are aware of the situation"
> *



i have some friends that know Corky... maybe we can get contact with him directly.. 

this is crap havin blowouts people could get seriously hurt


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Jan 21 2010, 10:35 AM~16363040
> *did they start to split from "just cruising" them?
> or you you stress the side walls hopping?
> *


I have a lay and play set up, 4 batteries at 48 volts, not even enough to get off the ground :biggrin: 

so yes, just from cruising on them for less than 2 weeks :angry:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Jan 21 2010, 12:16 PM~16364141
> *i have some friends that know Corky... maybe we can get contact with him directly..
> 
> this is crap havin blowouts people could get seriously hurt
> *


he should see these pics himself....... :angry:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 21 2010, 02:06 PM~16364618
> *I have a lay and play set up, 4 batteries at 48 volts, not even enough to get off the ground :biggrin:
> 
> so yes, just from cruising on them for less than 2 weeks :angry:
> *


that`s no good.
if you paid on a VISA card, just have the money refunded. 

all the buyers on the "FAILED tires, are now a safty hazzard, as from a D.O.T. stand point, the D.O.T. should be contacted. THIS coker tire co. IS PLAYING WITH FIRE, if the tires only last 2 weeks.
i have a new (not mounted) set that`s about 2 years old, i wonder if the older ones will last longer?
maybe i`ll sell them off? hno:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Jan 21 2010, 01:31 PM~16364887
> *that`s no good.
> if you paid on a VISA card, just have the money refunded.
> 
> ...


I have another set too, but I'm just thinking of pushing them to the corner.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 21 2010, 03:03 PM~16365174
> *I have another set too, but I'm just thinking of pushing them to the corner.
> *


THIS ARE IN THE CORNER TOO.
JUST SEE THEM ON 4 SALE.
DON`T NEED THE STRESS OF WRECKING A "D"


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

sent this link in a message to someone who is appearantly the VP of sales.. perhaps this will shake them up.. 

i just wanna buy tires! i dont wanna have any more failures! 

if they bother to read this, maybe they will take into consideration how many of us just wanna buy the tires, and wanna ride!!! they dont look ANYTHING like they were promised to look, but we still bought em like crazy, lots of guys had em preordered... hell they ran out for a while because we bought em so fast!

bring back decent tires guys!!!!!!!! stop puttin us in danger


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Jan 21 2010, 05:37 PM~16367591
> *THIS ARE IN THE CORNER TOO.
> JUST SEE THEM ON 4 SALE.
> DON`T NEED THE STRESS OF WRECKING A "D"
> *


true dat......


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 21 2010, 08:37 PM~16369894
> *true dat......
> *


dont suppose either of you are talkin bout 14s?


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Jan 21 2010, 08:41 PM~16369945
> *dont suppose either of you are talkin bout 14s?
> *


mines are 13's

I dont know about Mr.59....but I'm guessing they are 14's


----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Jan 21 2010, 01:31 PM~16364887
> *that`s no good.
> if you paid on a VISA card, just have the money refunded.
> 
> ...


theyll hold it on you for over loading the tires  

i know some cats that run cokers 5.20s hard and never have problems. when they see yall are slapping tires on 5000lb cars theyre gonna say "not our problem thats not what the product is intended for".


wasnt someone talking about buying legit 4 plys here


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Jan 21 2010, 01:31 PM~16364887
> *that`s no good.
> if you paid on a VISA card, just have the money refunded.
> 
> ...


 the DOT has nothing to do with this; we know, as we have to go through it for our tires.

DOT is only to make sure the tires hold up within the weight rating. we are abusing these tires. this is not cokers fault, though they should know better than to advertise these tires on a full size car.

coker has no control over the end use of these tires.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

just wanted to add....



"coker 5.20" is an oxymoron, those tires are wider than a 5.20.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 21 2010, 10:16 PM~16371285
> *just wanted to add....
> "coker 5.20" is an oxymoron, those tires are wider than a 5.20.
> *


true, you can count the treads on an OG 5.20 (5 wide) compared to the Coker (7 wide)


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Jan 21 2010, 09:44 PM~16370807
> *theyll hold it on you for over loading the tires
> 
> i know some cats that run cokers 5.20s hard and never have problems. when they see yall are slapping tires on 5000lb cars theyre gonna say "not our problem thats not what the product is intended for".
> ...


I have had mine on a 61 buick with 2 pumps 6 batterys street driven car for over a year and have not had no problems out of mine.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Jan 21 2010, 03:31 PM~16364887
> *that`s no good.
> if you paid on a VISA card, just have the money refunded.
> 
> ...


Not to be negative Nancy, but while Coker markets them as "Lowrider tires," I'm sure the DOT would have something to say about putting a 4,000 lbs.+ car on 5.20s. :nono: They were never intended to hold that much weight.


----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Jan 22 2010, 12:52 PM~16376576
> *I have had mine on a 61 buick with 2 pumps 6 batterys street driven car for over a year and have not had no problems out of mine.
> *


thats not much weight


----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jan 22 2010, 12:56 PM~16376609
> *Not to be negative Nancy, but while Coker markets them as "Lowrider tires," I'm sure the DOT would have something to say about putting a 4,000 lbs.+ car on 5.20s. :nono:  They were never intended to hold that much weight.
> *


cars werent weighed down as much as they are now and i doubt fools were mashing pedals back then either


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

fuck cookers my shit bubbled up in 1 week on the damn freeway


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jan 22 2010, 01:56 PM~16376609
> *Not to be negative Nancy, but while Coker markets them as "Lowrider tires," I'm sure the DOT would have something to say about putting a 4,000 lbs.+ car on 5.20s. :nono:  They were never intended to hold that much weight.
> *


that`s right.
you marketing them to be on a "lowrider"
that`s where he crossed the line. he`s got them for 1 market.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 21 2010, 10:30 PM~16370580
> *mines are 13's
> 
> I dont know about Mr.59....but I'm guessing they are 14's
> *


13`s are what i have
but since they are not from these recent batches,
i`m wondering if they will be better?


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Jan 22 2010, 02:38 PM~16377540
> *thats not much weight
> *


Well i dont know about all that my car weighs just as much or more than an impala and i have not had any problems. It seems these guys that have g bodys are blowing them out :dunno: What psi are you guys running in these? Im only running about 30 in mine


----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Jan 22 2010, 06:13 PM~16379397
> *Well i dont know about all that my car weighs just as much or more than an impala and i have not had any problems. It seems these guys that have g bodys are blowing them out :dunno: What psi are you guys running in these? Im only running about 30 in mine
> *


about the same but 2 pumps and 6 batteries doesnt compare to cars with 8 to 12 batteries and full wraps. true but how many are riding on extended uppers


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Jan 22 2010, 07:53 PM~16380403
> *about the same but 2 pumps and 6 batteries doesnt compare to cars with 8 to 12 batteries and full wraps. true but how many are riding on extended uppers
> *


My uppers are extended 3/4 of an inch i dont know maybe i got lucky with my tires but what the hell does extended upper arms have to do with tires splitting open? They damn sure got an issue with there tires though


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Jan 21 2010, 06:37 PM~16367591
> *THIS ARE IN THE CORNER TOO.
> JUST SEE THEM ON 4 SALE.
> DON`T NEED THE STRESS OF WRECKING A "D"
> *


been there homie.. 
my coker failure on s LS MC 80 mph on the freeway.

basic set up V6...stress points. not a heavy car at all...and it did burst at the side wall.. 

these were when they first came out years ago.


----------



## RegalLimited82 (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jan 22 2010, 07:08 PM~16380586
> *been there homie..
> my coker failure on s LS MC 80 mph on the freeway.
> 
> ...



hno:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RegalLimited82_@Jan 22 2010, 09:25 PM~16380818
> *hno:
> *


maybe 10mph less....speedo reading on 14" cokers


----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jan 22 2010, 08:08 PM~16380586
> *been there homie..
> my coker failure on s LS MC 80 mph on the freeway.
> 
> ...


----------



## mattd (Oct 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jan 22 2010, 08:08 PM~16380586
> *been there homie..
> my coker failure on s LS MC 80 mph on the freeway.
> 
> ...


Dam, no cokerz for me. That hurt....................


----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)

quick question, how long were you guys driving and how hot was it out.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jan 22 2010, 09:08 PM~16380586
> *been there homie..
> my coker failure on s LS MC 80 mph on the freeway.
> 
> ...


I remember you posting this wheel to get it refurbished :tears:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Jan 21 2010, 10:44 PM~16370807
> *theyll hold it on you for over loading the tires
> 
> i know some cats that run cokers 5.20s hard and never have problems. when they see yall are slapping tires on 5000lb cars theyre gonna say "not our problem thats not what the product is intended for".
> ...


they say "low rider series" on the side...........
what does that mean to guys on this forum?
they really need to stop making/selling a tire that will blow out on the road.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Jan 23 2010, 03:58 PM~16386514
> *they say "low rider series" on the side...........
> what does that mean to guys on this forum?
> they really need to stop making/selling a tire that will blow out on the road.
> *


:yes: You can't market a tire for the lowrider customer that won't stand up to the rigors of a lowrider.


----------



## A-FORD-ABLE (Jan 2, 2010)

hno:


----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Jan 23 2010, 01:58 PM~16386514
> *they say "low rider series" on the side...........
> what does that mean to guys on this forum?
> they really need to stop making/selling a tire that will blow out on the road.
> *


that doesnt mean shit to them a lowrider is a car that rides low nothing more nothing less, i see people who build kustoms with new 5.20s and they dont have problems



> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jan 23 2010, 02:01 PM~16386545
> *:yes: You can't market a tire for the lowrider customer that won't stand up to the rigors of a lowrider.
> *


what does coker know about the rigors of a lowrider these days? you dont hear the bomb guys pitching fits about blowouts.

if you plan on hopping,riding on 2 inch uppers, and 3 wheeling you should stick to the 155s
if you want to cruise and have nice tires then go with 5.20s.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Jan 23 2010, 09:54 PM~16389100
> *riding on 2 inch uppers
> *


a little off topic...



but why in the fuck would anyone want 2" extended uppers?????????????


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile+Jan 22 2010, 11:46 PM~16382305-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:yessad:


----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 23 2010, 08:14 PM~16389279
> *a little off topic...
> but why in the fuck would anyone want 2" extended uppers?????????????
> *


fuck if i know some cars look fucking stupid with long ass uppers. mini truckers figured out the ball joint bullshit long ago.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

more insightn on coker by another group. looks like they are not the tire of preferance in general....

http://forums.corvetteforum.com/c1-and-c2-...k-vs-coker.html


----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jan 23 2010, 11:47 PM~16391394
> *more insightn on coker by another group. looks like they are not the tire of preferance in general....
> 
> http://forums.corvetteforum.com/c1-and-c2-...k-vs-coker.html
> *


diamondbacks are badass their redlines are the best


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jan 24 2010, 12:47 AM~16391394
> *more insightn on coker by another group. looks like they are not the tire of preferance in general....
> 
> http://forums.corvetteforum.com/c1-and-c2-...k-vs-coker.html
> *


WOW!!
COKER replaced his tire with a BAD whitewall?! and here they don`t want to give these guys on here the time of day.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Jan 24 2010, 03:20 PM~16395739
> *WOW!!
> COKER replaced his tire with a BAD whitewall?! and here they don`t want to give these guys on here the time of day.
> *


X2

that some bull right there.....


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Jan 24 2010, 03:20 PM~16395739
> *WOW!!
> COKER replaced his tire with a BAD whitewall?! and here they don`t want to give these guys on here the time of day.
> *


 yur gonna get different opinions on this. a blemished tire is warrantable. a tire used outside of its design parameters is not.

though it is BS that they are marketing these tires to us.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Jan 25 2010, 04:10 PM~16406616
> *yur gonna get different opinions on this. a blemished tire is warrantable. a tire used outside of its design parameters is not.
> 
> though it is BS that they are marketing these tires to us.
> *


social prejiduce maybe


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jan 25 2010, 10:10 PM~16410952
> *social prejiduce maybe
> *


no shit!
a old white guy owning a few old vetts,,,,,with strong ties to a vett club.
i`m not saying that`s the case, but a youngster building a 63 rag, living pay check to pay check, can`t do battle with a big out fit like cokers.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Jan 24 2010, 05:20 PM~16395739
> *WOW!!
> COKER replaced his tire with a BAD whitewall?! and here they don`t want to give these guys on here the time of day.
> *


CANT EXPECT MUCH LOVE FOR LOWRIDING FROM A DUDE NAMED CORKY.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.59+Jan 25 2010, 10:25 PM~16411221-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


id like to go to one of thos shitty tours they havce at the CO in hope of running into him


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 25 2010, 09:52 PM~16411740
> *CANT EXPECT MUCH LOVE FOR LOWRIDING FROM A DUDE NAMED CORKY.
> *


no shit


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 23 2010, 10:14 PM~16389279
> *a little off topic...
> but why in the fuck would anyone want 2" extended uppers?????????????
> *


Gotta keep it real in the streets with the newest trends. Get with the program!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

i just hope they dont ruin my brand new z's hno: but i keep a fresh set of radials for road trips :yes:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jan 26 2010, 10:08 AM~16414652
> *Gotta keep it real in the streets with the newest trends.  Get with the program!
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe (Oct 2, 2007)

any updates on these tires? jus bought a set before reading this topic!


----------



## EastValleyLowLow (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Jan 25 2010, 10:25 PM~16411221
> *no shit!
> a old white guy owning a few old vetts,,,,,with strong ties to a vett club.
> i`m not saying that`s the case, but a youngster building a 63 rag, living pay check to pay check, can`t do battle with a big out fit like cokers.
> ...



:wave:


----------

